# Total Rebuild - Fitness to Perfection



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys okies I started Var this morning and here's what my cycle is like:

8 weeks @ 80mgs,

40mgs with first meal (8am)

20mgs with post workout meal (4pm)

20mgs with last meal (9pm)

PCT: Nov 4 weeks @ 20mgs/day + Lipid Stabil 4 weeks

Will write tomorrow about how the 1st day went like..

(Training is top and diet in checked as always)


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

eat alot and enjoy!!

you have planted the seed now!! muhahahaha!!

wont be long till you planning your next cycle lol


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

What brand of var did you get mate?

Best of luck!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> eat alot and enjoy!!
> 
> you have planted the seed now!! muhahahaha!!
> 
> wont be long till you planning your next cycle lol


lol I cant wait but so I've heard proper results dont show 'til 2 weeks in cycle..



sunn said:


> What brand of var did you get mate?
> 
> Best of luck!


Thk u mate,

May I post picture of the gear I am using ? You'll see then visually what's like..


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

gymgym said:


> lol I cant wait but so I've heard proper results dont show 'til 2 weeks in cycle..
> 
> Thk u mate,
> 
> May I post picture of the gear I am using ? You'll see then visually what's like..


Can do I was after the lab more than anything cheers.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

sunn said:


> Can do I was after the lab more than anything cheers.


There u go mate


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

what are your goals from this cycle ? are you bulking or cutting


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Cutting as Var is not exactly a bulking gear.. just to get this hardness look..


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

In week 2-3 you will start to notice stregth increases significantly!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

BigAggs said:


> In week 2-3 you will start to notice stregth increases significantly!!


*drool* I cant wait lol.. Only major problem now is that my gym that is literally across my street is a sh1t commercial gym (puregym) and am using their heaviest dumbbells for triceps behind the neck pull up - 36Kgs - sooooo I dunno, do I choose to travel 45mins and hit a proper gym or go for this one near me and find an alternative to those dumbbells.. Sigh


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

If your gym dont have a squat rack, free weights with proper olympic bars and lots of

heavy dumbells, you would never see me in there mate!!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

gymgym said:


> *drool* I cant wait lol.. Only major problem now is that my gym that is literally across my street is a sh1t commercial gym (puregym) and am using their heaviest dumbbells for triceps behind the neck pull up - 36Kgs - sooooo I dunno, do I choose to travel 45mins and hit a proper gym or go for this one near me and find an alternative to those dumbbells.. Sigh


You in Coventry pal?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

BigAggs said:


> If your gym dont have a squat rack, free weights with proper olympic bars and lots of
> 
> heavy dumbells, you would never see me in there mate!!


Spot on mate, I might go back to Bethnal Green where all the Champs are training tho training is not suffering as of now, worried might when Var is kicking in..



Bruze said:


> You in Coventry pal?


I am in SW9, just south London..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Tursday April 5th*

Right I was really excited about starting Var as mentionned it's my very 1st time using gear so after numerous researches on this, reading in different fitness/BB forums and learning from different sources I decided it was time I could allow myself to step into the fascinating world of roids.

Gotta admit 1st day is nothing special about the way I felt 6/8 or even 12hrs after taking it but when doing my routine in gym by the mirror (always do to give me that extra motivation) I perhaps - say perhaps 'cose no sure - spotted an overall continous pump: yesterday routine was chest and trapezius - 25mins very intense and timed up - I always get a good pump when feeling that blood rushing in but and I could be wrong, it appeared to be more accentuated this time by a tiny bit again..

I am already very lean so harder to spot any minimal change in a day but again there perhaps feeling leaner but hey, after all it could also be very mental since I am all excited about using Var.

I think that's about it all for now and as I am typing this, we are on the morning following my 1st day and no noticeable feeling yet. I will post again same week around Friday to give u all I hope a much nicer, more exciting feedback as I am planning on doing this very properly all the way.

Thks for reading mates


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gymgym said:


> *drool* I cant wait lol.. Only major problem now is that my gym that is literally across my street is a sh1t commercial gym (puregym) and am using their heaviest dumbbells for triceps behind the neck pull up - 36Kgs - sooooo I dunno, do I choose to travel 45mins and hit a proper gym or go for this one near me and find an alternative to those dumbbells.. Sigh


whats wrong with skull crushers and close grip bench press for triceps?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> whats wrong with skull crushers and close grip bench press for triceps?


Yes def mate these are v good just that - behind the neck - is my fav


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

0.80mgs ? Good luck


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

80MGS OR 0.80MGS??


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Good job on keeping a log. And good luck.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

gymgym said:


> *Tursday April 5th*
> 
> Right I was really excited about starting Var as mentionned it's my very 1st time using gear so after numerous researches on this, reading in different fitness/BB forums and learning from different sources I decided it was time I could allow myself to step into the fascinating world of roids.
> 
> ...


I got really bad shin pumps from just 50mg of pro chem var, even a fast walk was near on impossible. You'll start feeling a lot more pumped in the gym after a few days.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> 0.80mgs ? Good luck


Yes 80mgs.. lol I got messed up in the numbers there 

Too excited the other day lolol



beckham7 said:


> 80MGS OR 0.80MGS??


80mgs bro



Smitch said:


> I got really bad shin pumps from just 50mg of pro chem var, even a fast walk was near on impossible. You'll start feeling a lot more pumped in the gym after a few days.


I sens that feeling of being "more pumped" as u mention it but on *day 2* nothing yet to be that much excited.. Let's wait 'til next week toward the end and I'll give u all a proper insight of what's like after 7 days into cycling..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep at it mate. You'll be pleased with the strength gains.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Morning Day 4*

Morning all,

Ok I had to post this as really it was overdue since last night. Obvious change now can be seen in midline as clearly there's less fat beneath the skin and can feel that curve between the right upper/lower quadrant and left right upper/lower quadrant accentuated.

Feeling leaner than Thursday - I wouldnt say "much" leaner yet - but definitely feels and looks this way. An example here: when I am laid down in bed so that my abds are fully extended, I would usually have to pinch the skin by the midline and lower section to draw out a dryer look but now it appears by itseld without need of pulling skin down.

Also a couple of veins popped out in lower section, one major on my right side and a minor one and smaller by my left side.

Here are pictures just taken now so u can have a precise idea of my conditionning in the first days of cycling. For the info my only "cheating" meal is on Saturday night and exceptionally because of gearing, all I had was 2 large wholemeal Pitas with protein shake as last meal around 8pm last night.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome mate, want to swap stomachs? You may keep your pubes though as I much prefer my short ginger ones...

I'm doing a d-Bol and test cycle, then think il hit a var cycle afterwards, keep us posted mate, threads like this are the best!! Hope your gains keep coming. Happy Easter


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww thk u maty :thumbup1:

Happy Easter to u too mate even if we hadnt got that shiny sun ah well choccies will help am sure


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck with your first cycle.

I hear the strength gains are good so moving gyms is a good idea  There's a few from here that train at MW. Looks like an awesome gym x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck with your first cycle.
> 
> I hear the strength gains are good so moving gyms is a good idea  There's a few from here that train at MW. Looks like an awesome gym x x


Thank u darlin' u a sweetheart :wub: Yes MW is the one hardcore gym and I miss it.

Xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

looking good mate, more cut than a hell of a lot on here already! me included


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> looking good mate, more cut than a hell of a lot on here already! me included


Thk u mate.. means a lot to me really :thumbup1:

Have a nice Easter weekend.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

LOOKING VERY LEAN , how lean where you before starting, since starting have you upped the cardio or the dieting


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

beckham7 said:


> LOOKING VERY LEAN , how lean where you before starting, since starting have you upped the cardio or the dieting


Around 8%.. Dieting is still same unchanged and cardio is pretty much same: 45mins LISS once a week.. 400abds right behind targeting different angles with that extra 10secs squeeze in end of each set (sets of 100's) to maximise progress..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*End of Day 6*

All right I think it was time for some quick update, 6th day into cycle and I can honestly say that my strenght increased by hmmm I'ld say *15/20%* as of today. I did: back pull down large grip and never did I pin down to *63Kg*.. I was very impressed - I did my fav triceps exercise: behind the neck dumbbell pull up but with a twist: keeping elbows pointing upward at all time and parallel and was quiet pleased to accomplish the sets properly without losing the form 'til the very end of each sets. Next was biceps: dumbbells, seated, palms facing outward using *20Kg* on 1st set and struggled but there again wanted to really challenge myself today and managed to finish it off with very little cheating movement on last 2 reps and then went down to *18Kg*.. session lasted 30mins top, very intense, very sweaty and all around feeling good.

Also I do not get any sugar / energy drink prior my work out so only sugars come from breakfast and post workout: 2 small bananas.

Next update this weekend am sure.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm on like, day 8, and it was on day 6 that I noticed a great strength increase, too.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I'm on like, day 8, and it was on day 6 that I noticed a great strength increase, too.


Yes same obviusly here mate, I hope more peeps can learn from this thread - and any others for that matter - as really am no just writing this for myself here lol Soooo guys over 700 views and no much comments so far.. show some love :blush:


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

How's your appetite? Mine has literally gone, as in, it's literally no longer there. It's almost to the effect of those little bread things the elfs eat on Lord of the Rings which allows them not to be hungry for like a week at a time.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

9inchesofheaven said:


> How's your appetite? Mine has literally gone, as in, it's literally no longer there. It's almost to the effect of those little bread things the elfs eat on Lord of the Rings which allows them not to be hungry for like a week at a time.


that should improve


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol Wow.. That's odd 'cose well I've heard it also from reading other posts that it suppresses appetite but mine hadnt gone ? Perhaps feeling less hungry but really it's not felt as a negative effect such as yours.. Might get worse tho ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

This might be my next cycle, still making my mind up so I'll keep an eye on this, good luck.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

9inchesofheaven said:


> How's your appetite? Mine has literally gone, as in, it's literally no longer there. It's almost to the effect of those little bread things the elfs eat on Lord of the Rings which allows them not to be hungry for like a week at a time.


Lamnas bread......*geek chic*


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol never had any so I wouldnt know


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

How's the cycle going bud?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

So far so good but bit early to post any new update so I thought I'ld wait this weekend to write something decent.. Will def let u know :thumbup1:


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

gymgym said:


> So far so good but bit early to post any new update so I thought I'ld wait this weekend to write something decent.. Will def let u know :thumbup1:


Make sure to keep us updated GG. You look in really good shape now mate, so look forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I've just started 100mg Var and 50mg Tbol 3days ago! Should be good.

Following this with interest too.

Mine were capped at home etc so I know there dosed spot on too.


----------



## Wayne123 (Apr 11, 2012)

How much water do you drink each day while taking the vars?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

pez1206 said:


> Make sure to keep us updated GG. You look in really good shape now mate, so look forward to seeing how you get on.


Cheers mate, def this weekend.



J.Smith said:


> I've just started 100mg Var and 50mg Tbol 3days ago! Should be good.
> 
> Following this with interest too.
> 
> Mine were capped at home etc so I know there dosed spot on too.


Yes 100mg a day is way enough to produce some real nice results. Nice combo!



Wayne123 said:


> How much water do you drink each day while taking the vars?


re-edited: around 3 liters..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats your diet and cardio like GGym?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Whats your diet and cardio like GGym?


Hey mate sorry for the delay but I am back posting from tonight..

Diet is mainly chicken,turkey, eggs - fish at least once a week - protein shakes but no sugars except for morning breakfast and right after training: 2 bananas..

Cardio I keep it down to 45' LISS twice a week after hitting 300abds targeting all angles.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why didn't you run proviron with your anavar?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Really wanted to try Var alone since it was my 1st ever cycle .. am gonna update now my Journal so u can have a read too..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 16*

Guys all I can say is "wow" I am very impressed with this gear, today was Chest & Trapezius training and here's how I felt while training between every sets:

- a lot more pronounced pumps like my skin is literally gonna tear up

I look and feel bigger than before cycling and this is only 2 weeks into it.. Noticeable decrease in BF % and knowing myself hmmm I'ld say I am def under 8% but it would be tricky to say whether I am in the lows 7's or highs 7's..

The feeling of "pump" really comes up and hit me hard when showering, I hurt and have to soap slowly or else my chest, shoulders, traps really hurt.

When training in the gym, here is something funny: I train in MuscleWorks in Bethnal Green and now and then even the "big" guys notice me and well that's a pleasant thing. I reckon 6 months ago when training there, I didnt particularly got any attention except from the "normal" guys but now it's a whole different experience. It certainely boosted my confidence by 150%!!

Also re:diet.. I did have the usual "cheating" meal but even went passed this and had a full Chocolate Chips Cookies pack (the ones from Tesco) 3 days after cheating - I cheat once a week and would have 2 KittKatt into some brown bred to lower the GI. KittKatt alone are a bit over 500 calories of naughty junk.

So regardless of "over" cheating, I feel tight, my BF% decreased and ah yes.. On Var I found out that cheating more than just once a week actually give u a very good vascularity which I wouldnt get normally.

Thank u for reading guys and reps welcome always *grins* I'll answer any of ur questions. Am really happy to help as much as I could for those thinking to start Var.. Lots Var threads also in the forum.

As promised pic will be posted first thing in the morning tomorrow upon waking up.

Cheers.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 17*

What's ur thoughts ? It's very difficult to see much difference but perhaps that's me ? I dunno. I do feel tighter but really how can someone tell the difference on a pic when going from 8ish BF% down to 7ish hey ?

Or perhaps the fact that I cheated a bit more often than usual did slow down any progress ??

I still believe am under 8%.. any feedback appreciated most def..











Ps, taken after 2nd meal as I totally forgot to shoot them on empty stomach this morning so there perhaps I should take new ones tomorrow upon waking ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Very lean there sonshine

100mg var yea?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Very lean there sonshine
> 
> 100mg var yea?


80mgs.. please more feedback lol how do u feel between first pic and the set of pics posted today ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wheres first pic?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Page 2, thread # 8..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your very lean already... [email protected]:lol:

Mate if your 2 weeks in you have a good few weeks to go.

Just enjoy it

I would concentrate on getting heavier and stronger

How lean do you want to be?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol thk u 

Well would like to go down to highs 6% BF ideally and just maintain it, I know it's hard ahhh life lmao!

Mind u as I said I did take the pics after a protein shake and eating an apple (meal # 2) so will see tomorrow how different it's like and take a pic when waking up..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You got to be happy though surely?


----------



## sharktank (Feb 23, 2012)

How long have you trained for before hand? You are already really lean as it is, good abb formation but with very little mass anywhere else? How come you've decided to use aas for cutting? (Var can be used for a nice lean bulk if you consider it, pumps are insane though)


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You got to be happy though surely?


Yes I am def.. I just need to keep diet going and strong.



sharktank said:


> How long have you trained for before hand? You are already really lean as it is, good abb formation but with very little mass anywhere else? How come you've decided to use aas for cutting? (Var can be used for a nice lean bulk if you consider it, pumps are insane though)


Been training for a very long time if u asking how long ? Well I am 38 in July and been training since age 15..

Totally agree with the pumps, they are like - wow - something I've never experienced ever before but really choosen Var to harden the mass and bulk which clearly works for me at the moment.


----------



## sharktank (Feb 23, 2012)

Fair enough mate, was only asking as for what your overall goal is really, you've got a perfect base for leaning up (just my opinion).

Bicep pumps are bad even when holding a drink, personally I found them painful!


----------



## sharktank (Feb 23, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You got to be happy though surely?


Lol.. I don't know many people that are happy with their appearance. Can always be abit bigger here, a bit leaner there, or lift a bit more on blah etc  We're pretty much in this for life lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

sharktank said:


> Fair enough mate, was only asking as for what your overall goal is really, you've got a perfect base for leaning up (just my opinion).
> 
> Bicep pumps are bad even when holding a drink, personally I found them painful!


Thk u 

lol re: biceps pumps yess I feel them but where I hurt is chest, shoulders and traps more than anywhere else right after when showering.. though my routine is strict but quick: biceps only do 4 sets extremly heavy w/o losing the form and to failure and same with triceps and x 2 a week (having a warm up set before)



sharktank said:


> Lol.. I don't know many people that are happy with their appearance. Can always be abit bigger here, a bit leaner there, or lift a bit more on blah etc  We're pretty much in this for life lol


lol u got it right there, it's a bit ermmm addictive hey ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You've got a good bod, mate. Am quite envious. Obv you done alot of hard work. Keep at it!!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good.

Good base to start with test and anavar next time. Keeping same body comp with extra size everywhere will get you looking immense.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

You are quite ripped already mate, I know you already stated what you eat but can I asked what meals you eat in a standard day?

And good luck with the training!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Good base to start with test and anavar next time. Keeping same body comp with extra size everywhere will get you looking immense.


Will def giving a thought yes..



Akira said:


> You are quite ripped already mate, I know you already stated what you eat but can I asked what meals you eat in a standard day?
> 
> And good luck with the training!


Thk u mate 

I'll pm u my diet as the thread is pretty much on progress with Var..

and here is one last pic taken just now and an hour after training.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

looking good m8


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

looking nice and ripped mate, would have expected to see veins popping out of everywhere though being that lean. Like previously said, id get some mass on you now, good starting base though!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Thk u and hmmm yess am a bit surprised re: vascularity tbh but lets see what comes up next week lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I've heard its a genetics thing as well. Not everyone gets vascular when they're lean. Im not as lean as you but when ive been getting new veins every week on var. Wanna trade your abs for em?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> I've heard its a genetics thing as well. Not everyone gets vascular when they're lean. Im not as lean as you but when ive been getting new veins every week on var. Wanna trade your abs for em?


 

Def is also genetic yes I sooooo agree maty! Ahhhh trade abds huh ? 

*Fresh pictures as of Sunday upon waking up as promised! - DAY 18 -*

Clearly a difference on how tight it's like compared to yesterday pics (taken after 2nd meal).. You will be the judges!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Def is also genetic yes I sooooo agree maty! Ahhhh trade abds huh ?
> 
> *Fresh pictures as of Sunday upon waking up as promised! - DAY 18 -*
> 
> ...


looking quite dry there, u getting plenty fluids ?

i loved my VAR cycle, strength was brilliant, cut and lean too with plenty vascularity


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> looking quite dry there, u getting plenty fluids ?
> 
> i loved my VAR cycle, strength was brilliant, cut and lean too with plenty vascularity


Around 3 liters per day yes, miss the vascularity showing more tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

good read and look forward to the rest of your updates. how about pct?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kryton said:


> good read and look forward to the rest of your updates. how about pct?


PCT will be Nova for 4 weeks following cycling @ 20mgs per day..

*2nd UPDATE Sunday April 22nd:*

Today was my cardio day outside so headed from home to St James Park (London) but ahhh I had totally zapped out about the marathon so it was crowded! lol Of course it's nice outside and sunny so I decided to be a real *TEASE* and running with my shirt *OFF* lolol.. It didnt take long before people stared at me, seeing cars slowing down at the green light! *MAD MAD DAY LOL.. *

Let's get SERIOUS now: I had difficulty running as I felt Var kicking in BIG time and def impacted on my ability to move, I managed to keep the same pace as always but it was "more" difficult than usual: feeling "tight" in legs and arms so the feeling was physical only. I ran for 50mins and loved every moments of it


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- DAY 19 -*

Uploaded post workout pics into album in Profile for all to see! Still pending at the moment but shouldnt take long..

Feedback always welcome.


----------



## schloopy joe (Feb 2, 2012)

Can you give me your lifting diet cardio and how many days per week?

I did anavar. For 7 weeks at 75 mg...25mgs 630am, 25 at noon, and 25 at 9:30 pm I ran 30 to 40 minutes 4 days a week, lifted 4 days a week, and ate about 1800 cal a day(lean, high protein. I'm 6' 3" and 217 lbs, have a good amount of muscle but higher bf%.

I got a lil bigger, a lil stronger and maybe went from 16% to 14 - 13% body fat. I thought it worked ok.

I have PC stuff( hcg, nova, arim, clomid) but didn't need to do a PC.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

schloopy joe said:


> Can you give me your lifting diet cardio and how many days per week?
> 
> I did anavar. For 7 weeks at 75 mg...25mgs 630am, 25 at noon, and 25 at 9:30 pm I ran 30 to 40 minutes 4 days a week, lifted 4 days a week, and ate about 1800 cal a day(lean, high protein. I'm 6' 3" and 217 lbs, have a good amount of muscle but higher bf%.
> 
> ...


I'll message u.


----------



## schloopy joe (Feb 2, 2012)

kk thanks. BTW what do you rate the anavar cycle out of ten. I give it a 6 out of ten....


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Just messaged u.

Cant answer this right now as I am into my 3rd week.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

how come you cant post diet?


----------



## tembo21890 (Apr 23, 2012)

I no this has nothing to do with this post but im thinking of starting my first AS cycle, currently 165lbs , 20 yrs, which AS would anyone recommend to play with that has the least sides. Also any info on PCT or just any advice about a cylce in general would be appriciated.

......?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

stevo99 said:


> how come you cant post diet?


Wont post diet in here mate. That's all about my Var progress and nothing else.



tembo21890 said:


> I no this has nothing to do with this post but im thinking of starting my first AS cycle, currently 165lbs , 20 yrs, which AS would anyone recommend to play with that has the least sides. Also any info on PCT or just any advice about a cylce in general would be appriciated.
> 
> ......?


I cant help u on this as I am not a seasoned gear user so I am suggesting u to post this into the right forum. Not here.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*DAY 20 *>>

Quick pics guys for those following my Journal..



Nothing really new to comment except that am in end of 3rd week and bod' is very very lean at the moment, cant remember being that lean and massive before..

Peace.


----------



## AverageLength (May 17, 2011)

Just wondering what your height and weight stats are mate? Sorry if its already been mentioned in the journal


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

AverageLength said:


> Just wondering what your height and weight stats are mate? Sorry if its already been mentioned in the journal


Glad u asked..

Am 6 and an half in height and hmm weight.. bit tricky as I hardly weight myself but would say 190lbs / 86Kgs


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

gymgym said:


> Wont post diet in here mate. That's all about my Var progress and nothing else.


cab you pm me it bud?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

stevo99 said:


> cab you pm me it bud?


Sure will now..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *DAY 20 *>>
> 
> Quick pics guys for those following my Journal..
> 
> ...


still trying to guess who you look like :confused1:

looking super lean, the veins will start popping soon, whats ur strength like ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> still trying to guess who you look like :confused1:
> 
> looking super lean, the veins will start popping soon, whats ur strength like ?


hellloooooooooooooooooooo you Mr !!!!!!... :devil2:

Perhaps u seen me in a different life lolol.. Strenght is greater by 20% I reckon.. Veins always been very visible in arms so there nuttin is new but yes it's slowly coming up in the abdominal area..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> hellloooooooooooooooooooo you Mr !!!!!!... :devil2:
> 
> Perhaps u seen me in a different life lolol.. Strenght is greater by 20% I reckon.. Veins always been very visible in arms so there nuttin is new but yes it's slowly coming up in the abdominal area..


good for you sweet cheeks :devil2: i LOVED my var cycle but i did stack it with test :thumb:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> good for you sweet cheeks :devil2: i LOVED my var cycle but i did stack it with test :thumb:


Ah yes lol well am def wanting to stay natural after Var or I did think of Tren.. what's ur take on this ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Ah yes lol well am def wanting to stay natural after Var or I did think of Tren.. what's ur take on this ?


ive never done Tren Mr, only Test/ Var/ Eq/ DB's/ Oxys/ Winny :lol: :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> ive never done Tren Mr, only Test/ Var/ Eq/ DB's/ Oxys/ Winny :lol: :lol:


omg u bad babe hey ?!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> omg u bad babe hey ?!


just talking to my source im thinking a test/ deca cycle with oxys for the firt few weeks, need to get this stome back on i lost :cursing:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha!!.. Wassup ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Haha!!.. Wassup ?


im too lean ! lost a stone with that stomach virus, so gonna eat, train and roid BIG BIG BIG

GG GG GG GG GG GG GG GG GG GG GG GG :gun_bandana: :clap:

( im in one of those moods :surrender: h34r: )


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

OMFG LOLOLOLOLOLOL

You wait MR !!!!!!!... If I train u.. u would be modeling again next year.. :whistling:

 .. so now move ur BUM and get that shiny bod' of u rolling :lol:

:bounce: :cool2:

:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> OMFG LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You wait MR !!!!!!!... If I train u.. u would be modeling again next year.. :whistling:
> 
> ...


it may suprise you to know i modelled in my teens and early 20's ACTUALLY :lol: :lol:

take that :2guns: and this :gun_bandana:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> it may suprise you to know i modelled in my teens and early 20's ACTUALLY :lol: :lol:
> 
> take that :2guns: and this :gun_bandana:


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!! U FUNNY COOKIE AND INTO MY THREAD HUH ??!!!! :thumb:

Endless castings and all that sh1t to get the money job and u really think ahhhh modelling sucks lol

sooooo take this :blowme: and that too :001_tt2: and this one too :devil2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

will take the first one GLADLY


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> will take the first one GLADLY


lol

Bitch


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> lol
> 
> Bitch


if u play with fire......................


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> if u play with fire......................


Bring the fire on but meanwhile I posted *new* pic in profile


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

NEW PICS TAKEN TODAY

NEW ALBUM

CYCLE IS GOING STRONG!!

HAVE A LOOK :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Can't see the pics but I'm glad the cycle is going well  x x


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi

How long until your var kicked in ?

im on pro chem 70mgs a day on day 6, not seen a thing so far

done keto all week and carbed up today and look terrible for it, seriously overdone it though, added everything up and im above 5000kcal when ive been dieting on 2000 during the week, so my next carb up needs more planning

tomorrow im lifting weights again, so with these 5000 cals digested, fully carbed up and 7 days into anavar if i dont get a couple of PBs ill be annoyed

or is that expecting things to quickly ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm 14 days in and only just started really feeling effects, almost permanent back pumps for a couple of days until I realised yesterday and started taurine.

But other pumps not that dramatic, gym pumps a bit bigger but still less than the cynostane 4 weeks in, strength noticeably a bit better yesterday but not dramatic yet. Hoping the next week will see big changes.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I noticed within a week but being my first aas cycle ever I was on the look for any changes. Sides hit within 24 hours but disappeared after a week or so.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I went on straight off the Cyno so probably evened out. Doing 4 weeks Cyno 8 weeks var then pct. what sides did you get?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Can't see the pics but I'm glad the cycle is going well  x x


*muah* Then u'll have to come back and check pics out :wub:



David2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> How long until your var kicked in ?
> 
> ...


David, I'ld say def 2 weeks in and u will see some decent results such as hardness & massive pumps when training but also an increase in mass in 3rd week.



Kimball said:


> I'm 14 days in and only just started really feeling effects, almost permanent back pumps for a couple of days until I realised yesterday and started taurine.
> 
> But other pumps not that dramatic, gym pumps a bit bigger but still less than the cynostane 4 weeks in, strength noticeably a bit better yesterday but not dramatic yet. Hoping the next week will see big changes.


Yes u should notice greater strenght next week, this is just the time now in which things are becoming apparent visually.



secondhandsoul said:


> I noticed within a week but being my first aas cycle ever I was on the look for any changes. Sides hit within 24 hours but disappeared after a week or so.


Give it another week and u wont be sorry mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> *muah* Then u'll have to come back and check pics out :wub:
> 
> .


Aw of course I will x x


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Great thread mate...keep it up! Looking great btw!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- DAY 25 -*

Last night was my "cheating" meal as I mentionned into somebody else thread so around 6pm I had:

1 Kit Kat milk chocolate + 2 brown triangle cereals bred to lower its GI

1 whole pack of fig biscuits

1 whole pack of milk Chocolate Fingers

3 wholemeal Pitas

And another 3 Pitas late around 11:30..

Well, it did it again!! within half an hour of eating all that junk, I had massive spider veins popping just about anywhere in my abds, obliques and lower abds - totally insane and that's happening only when cheating lol Fawck! Of course bod' been depraved of most sugars so when I overdose it goes crazy tho still glad am cheating just once a week.

Today update: will do 4 meals every 4hrs: 8am - 12pm - 4pm - 8pm so still in calories deficit and it's my day off. Def staying home and weather is a real nightmare outside!

Sipder web pics below


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *- DAY 25 -*
> 
> Last night was my "cheating" meal as I mentionned into somebody else thread so around 6pm I had:
> 
> ...


looks insane but awesome :thumb:


----------



## ALWAYS EATING (Mar 6, 2012)

good old MUSCLE WORKS ! home of the hardcore !

excellent thread mate , overall has your body frame size got bigger or smaller ?

how much did the var cost ? pm me if you like

keep it up


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

ALWAYS EATING said:


> good old MUSCLE WORKS ! home of the hardcore !
> 
> excellent thread mate , overall has your body frame size got bigger or smaller ?
> 
> ...


Yes nothing like MuscleWorks, frame size got def bigger by I'ld say 15%.. I'll pm u now.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Hey Man, compliments for your shape! Awesome!

What about your libido? I know that only-anavar cycle tends to lower your libido, is this right? Share your feedback sincerely.. Thanks!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> Hey Man, compliments for your shape! Awesome!
> 
> What about your libido? I know that only-anavar cycle tends to lower your libido, is this right? Share your feedback sincerely.. Thanks!


Libido is well.. ermmmm no Gf so lol *no comment* and yes does so I've read


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

LoL ahahah! With that abs is so easy get some whores... Ahahahaha

Btw i'm planning a cycle like your, but masteron+anavar, should be very good for you too...

Mast is common used for pre-contest and when you have a low bf, is this your case man!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> LoL ahahah! With that abs is so easy get some whores... Ahahahaha
> 
> Btw i'm planning a cycle like your, but masteron+anavar, should be very good for you too...
> 
> Mast is common used for pre-contest and when you have a low bf, is this your case man!


lol @ Whores.. no issue there but a real Gf is harder to find 

Happy with Var tho, dont think I'll ever want to gear some more as I like the "natural" look and Var isnt a gainer juice so about perfect.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lucask99 said:


> LoL ahahah! With that abs is so easy get some whores... Ahahahaha
> 
> Btw i'm planning a cycle like your, but masteron+anavar, should be very good for you too...
> 
> Mast is common used for pre-contest and when you have a low bf, is this your case man!


I've had mast don't rate it tbh , var is much better


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

If u say so Tommy Boy!!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Any particular reason why you went with the 10mg tab and not the 50mg ? The 50 mg seems like a cheaper option and less tabs to take.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

MrM said:


> Any particular reason why you went with the 10mg tab and not the 50mg ? The 50 mg seems like a cheaper option and less tabs to take.


Well my source doesnt do 50mgs pills.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Fair point.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had a client to mass for 60 mins and believe me it's a real workout! lol So I did it again 

Kit Kat Chunky White chocolate bar

Fog Rolls whole packet

Kinder chocolate egg

Tropical Mix small sachet

And now having my protein shake only from *BSN*

Life is good. Weekends are to be enjoyed and I will never say it enough!

You can stay lean @ 8% and still be naughty

:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Well my source doesnt do 50mgs pills.


Mines does


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Mines does


[email protected]@ard


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- DAY 26 *-

Today was Chest and Traps,

Training lasted just about 18 mins but very intense and timed as always.. You all reckon I've cheated twice in a row this weekend yes ? Well I loved it 'cose it gave me that spider look I would normally not get if being a "good boy" but gotta admit that I will not cheat that much again, much prefer staying ultra lean than having veins all over my stomach lol

Anyway shape is great and I will upload pics by next mid week as for now it's all about training and training hard!

Just thought I would share with u 2 pics I made today in the tube - and had nothing to do with being on Var - always had a massive vacularity in the inner and outter forearms as long as I can remember.. perhaps prounonced very very slightly more but those veins always been there showing that much and that big.





Ps also now more and more feel like even when walking down the street it's an effort for me, legs are feeling tight even tho am no training them but cardio is extreme twice a week @ 15% inclined on speed walking @ 5.5 for 30 mins so yes it def makes a difference.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

gymgym said:


> *- DAY 26 *-
> 
> Today was Chest and Traps,
> 
> ...


F*ckin hell spiderman!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*3:52am / Day 27*

Went to bed super early like around 10:30 and now cant sleep well that's about 5hrs and all I need perhaps another hour later so I know I'll go back to sleep around 6am.

Am worried guys am gonna be honest with u all, hands down here. Think Var is changing me a bit in last days or the last week and feeling more aggressive, I had a go at somebody's thread last night and got told off by Milky.

I feel bad about this and get ennoyed easily, well also his thread was named "argument time" lol so didnt help either when I read the all thing gonna tell u that!

Does anyone have experienced any sort of temper changement over Var ? Am doing some researches now and it shows most people are not experiencing any issues with Var.. Sh1t grr..

Oh and am ordering my MT2 just now


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I never experienced any anger at all, and my dose was 100mg stacked with tbol.

I think it may be in your head that cus you've had a pop at some one on roids it may be cus of that....I wouldn't worry

I ran my cycle for a full 50 days with no issues and I user to be one stressed mo fo 

Great thread mate, top read


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I find I get snappy or a bit aggressive when my blood sugar gets low, even off cycle. On tbol I've had to really watch this and try and "never get hungry" but then I'm not cutting, not sure how I'd cope if I had to run on calorie deficit, I'd be a bitchy fu€ker.

So poss its the var leaving you hungrier and that's shortening your temper?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Possibly yes and on top of this I had cold feet all night, feeling "heavy" and weak, light headed.. got a 10:30 appointment with NHS.. am just a bit of a mess this morning :sad:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

You're going to the docs because you feel heavy and had cold feet last night? Really precious, lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol it's true.. and she says she cant prescribe me anything 'cose it an early cold virus so am under Paracetamol every 4hrs and yet I still wanna train today.. should I go and train or let my body rest ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Train! I only don't train if I physically can't, not because I don't want to.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jumping on to this thread late but Var is amazing for hardness and is by far the best cutting oral imo

What sort of diet are you following this with mate, low carb mod fats and high prot!?

Will be starting a 10wk Var course myself soon, done a couple of cycles and got what i wanted from them but this time its going to be very very strict, just getting everything in check.

Have pumps started yet, suppose mine kicked in around week 4, you can aid this with bananas, but some days cardio was a b!itch as the pumps in my lower back really hurt, so i added clen in and did less cardio


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Train! I only don't train if I physically can't, not because I don't want to.


Def gonna go then ahhhh u cheering me up a bit I needed this :thumb:



Hayesy said:


> Jumping on to this thread late but Var is amazing for hardness and is by far the best cutting oral imo
> 
> What sort of diet are you following this with mate, low carb mod fats and high prot!?
> 
> ...


re: hardness yes def is, pretty much the reason am doing it but also yes I lowered my BF %, diet is all proteins and no fats and only sugars in 1st meal and post w.o then.. pumps with me kicked in around a week into it but a lot more prounonced 2 weeks onward then..

Cardio is a bit more difficult but I dont feel as it's very difficult tho it must be a state of mind ei: will power 'cose when in the street I feel legs are so tight but once on treadmill it's gone, totally into training mode def that helps.

Mind u about diet, I let go last weekend 2 days in a row and as explained earlier, it really gave me massive vascularity but I could have done with just one cheating meal so dont be so hung up about being strict, or else u will be craving what u really fancy as food, I'ld say be naughty in one meal on Sat or Sunday.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Interestingly I've been really strict for a couple of months. But decided to have a big blowout as my daughter was back off to uni Sunday so we went to the Pics/Nandos, I had a full chicken, like normal and no carbs but then in pics, loads of jelly sweets, loads of yoghurt coated sweets, large core sunday with cookie dough, literally ate until I felt sick, then waited a bit and had some more. Then got home and had 4 slices toast and bovril with loadfs of butter.

Got up Monday morning, looking leaner, trousers looser and 1lb lighter, WTF!

May become a regular Sunday occurrence if tha thappens regularly. Perhaps the VAR ate it all


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

gymgym:3088213 said:


> lol it's true.. and she says she cant prescribe me anything 'cose it an early cold virus so am under Paracetamol every 4hrs and yet I still wanna train today.. should I go and train or let my body rest ?


Train pal


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Interestingly I've been really strict for a couple of months. But decided to have a big blowout as my daughter was back off to uni Sunday so we went to the Pics/Nandos, I had a full chicken, like normal and no carbs but then in pics, loads of jelly sweets, loads of yoghurt coated sweets, large core sunday with cookie dough, literally ate until I felt sick, then waited a bit and had some more. Then got home and had 4 slices toast and bovril with loadfs of butter.
> 
> Got up Monday morning, looking leaner, trousers looser and 1lb lighter, WTF!
> 
> May become a regular Sunday occurrence if tha thappens regularly. Perhaps the VAR ate it all


lol Awesome I love it !!!!.. Yes it's soooo good to let go and it feeds the mood in positive energie too. Perhaps dont cheat that "much" next weekend but have a crazy meal and all u can eat, wont hurt u and u will feel like life is worth living.

:thumbup1:



alan_wilson said:


> Train pal


Did  .. Back and biceps,, triceps and guess what ? Am feeling so much better now tho still had my Paracetamol @ 2:30 and will keep on taking it 'til tomorrow night or so.

Thank u for the support mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao stuff the paracetamol, best thing for a cold is 500mg of man the fvck up.

saying that when i was little and did a milk round 2am till 11am i think i became immune to the cold. maybe your just one of those 'sensitive little souls' :lol:


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> lmao stuff the paracetamol, best thing for a cold is 500mg of man the fvck up.


You are a legend. I'm lol-ing at my desk.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> lmao stuff the paracetamol, best thing for a cold is 500mg of man the fvck up.
> 
> saying that when i was little and did a milk round 2am till 11am i think i became immune to the cold. maybe your just one of those 'sensitive little souls' :lol:


lol I tell u I challenged the weather last week when it was all raining and windy with barely anything on me so ahhh am no surprised.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao lesson learned, NEVER leave the house without your longjohns, thermal socks and zimmer frame :whistling:


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

@gymgym, what about your Libido right now?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Brilliant thread mate. I've not cycled before but was looking into Var as I wanted to keep a more natural look and your thread has been really helpful and insightful.

Keep up the good work and the updates as to your progression and how you're feeling.

Good work on busting the gym over your cold too. I've got it and it's not nice...and I've pussied out of exercise :thumbdown: lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> @gymgym, what about your Libido right now?


Libido is none lol no Gf 



Dr Manhattan said:


> Brilliant thread mate. I've not cycled before but was looking into Var as I wanted to keep a more natural look and your thread has been really helpful and insightful.
> 
> Keep up the good work and the updates as to your progression and how you're feeling.
> 
> Good work on busting the gym over your cold too. I've got it and it's not nice...and I've pussied out of exercise :thumbdown: lol


Cheers mate  Am so glad I could inspire u into making the step into Var as really it is worth every pennies spent. Mostly once u got the gear and u know u spent that much cash then u know also that u will do whatever is right to stick to that one thing that we call *dedication* and that's pretty much what motivated me today as I knew every single work outs do matter at this stage.

Dont worry much about having an off day at gym as it will make u stronger to hit the weights again.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

you look very good keep up the hard work


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Why not using Clomid for PCT instead of Nolva?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> Why not using Clomid for PCT instead of Nolva?


Am no that fuss about what kind of PCT since Var is a very mild gear so Nolva will do just fine.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- Day 28 -*

Today was cardio day so the usual but really this time it was a bit of a struggle. Quick reminder: treadmill speedwalking 5.5 @ 15% inclined (of course without holding the bars and upright unlike most who are slightly bending over to compensate for gravity) - Pain was mostly felt in my feet and lower legs but it gave me more anger to go on with and trough the end.

Quick adaptation to diet: now am adding 3 wholemeal pitas along my chicken to my 6pm meal so am filled up and it's a very good source of proteins and fibers:

100grs provide

10.5grs protein

40.3grs carbs of which *only* 2.7grs are sugar

1.4grs fat

5.7grs fibre

*Sodium*: 500mgs so that's a bit of a downside as my total sodium amount is at 2185 so that's another 1000mgs on top when the healthy range is between 2.4 and 1.4.. Oh well lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *- Day 28 -*
> 
> Today was cardio day so the usual but really this time it was a bit of a struggle. Quick reminder: treadmill speedwalking 5.5 @ 15% inclined (of course without holding the bars and upright unlike most who are slightly bending over to compensate for gravity) - Pain was mostly felt in my feet and lower legs but it gave me more anger to go on with and trough the end.
> 
> ...


how long do u do the treadmill for, i love doing uphill...it really burns but u see the results quickly

i opted for w/mael bagels this week with most of my snacks...i.e mackeral/ cottage cheese/beatroot and bagel

love the pittas but overdosed on them :wacko:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> how long do u do the treadmill for, i love doing uphill...it really burns but u see the results quickly
> 
> i opted for w/mael bagels this week with most of my snacks...i.e mackeral/ cottage cheese/beatroot and bagel
> 
> love the pittas but overdosed on them :wacko:


30mins.. yes pitas are soooooo good mmmm 

Wrote in ur Journal just now lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> 30mins.. yes pitas are soooooo good mmmm
> 
> Wrote in ur Journal just now lol


i saw..i blew :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 29 / 8:44am*

Had my usual 5/6hrs sleeping night and my 8am 1st meal and popped in 40mgs Var. Since, when I ordered it, I got 5000mgs delivered I knew I would have some left over so I decided today to use that "left over" and increase from 80 to 100mgs so that should last for 26 days and then back to 80mgs 'til the end of cycle.

Quiet excited to face next 4 weeks @ 100mgs a day!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *Day 29 / 8:44am*
> 
> Had my usual 5/6hrs sleeping night and my 8am 1st meal and popped in 40mgs Var. Since, when I ordered it, I got 5000mgs delivered I knew I would have some left over so I decided today to use that "left over" and increase from 80 to 100mgs so that should last for 26 days and then back to 80mgs 'til the end of cycle.
> 
> Quiet excited to face next 4 weeks @ 100mgs a day!


I did 100mg from day 1 when I was on it ... 2x 50mg am/ pm.... Are u loving it ?? I did


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Def loving it lol .. morning boy! .. how's diet going this morning hey ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Def loving it lol .. morning boy! .. how's diet going this morning hey ?


mornin master  diets going good :2guns: :lol: check my journal just posted up my morning shake :bounce:


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> mornin master  diets going good :2guns: :lol: check my journal just posted up my morning shake :bounce:


are u using only var?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> are u using only var?


Mate if u wanna ask Tommy anything am suggesting u to post into his thread. Cheers.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- Day 29 - 10:23pm*

Today was again an intense yet str8 focused workout timed @ 18mins.

Did Upright Row Chest Press Machine - 4 sets - and Flies Machine - 4 sets as well - followed by 4 sets of Shoulders Raises for Traps.

Upright Row Chest Press @ 85Kgs on 1st set of 12 reps then dropped @ 75Kgs for following sets (10, 8, 6)

Flies @ 105Kgs and then down to 100Kgs for the reminding sets (10, 8, 6)

Traps @ 90Kgs (12, 10, 8) then 100Kgs for last set of 6

What's interesting is that on my very 1st set on the Flies Machine, I used the all stack of plates - going all the way down to the very last one marked as 105 - and yet I could feel toward the end of the first set that I had a lot more strenght left than usual so in this instance I went deliberately on slowing down in the eccentric phase to add up in difficulty and attaining failure.

This clearly shows a neat improvement in power knowing I had gone trough 4 sets of Chest Press before + failure.

Glad to say that this conclude my 4th week into Var so half way trough cycling. I believe strenght will keep on growing as I am beginning week 5 tomorrow and reaching then toward week 6.. I am very impressed.

Chest is a lot more defined than 2 weeks ago and a lot harder.

More massive also.

Same goes for biceps even when not training them that day.

Pics will follow in beginning of week 6 so u can have a good look and I am not planning on cheating no longer as my 3 x pitas on 6pm meal along with chicken fill me up plenty so there's no craving here.

Peace.


----------



## Kane2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great blog and I myself am starting anavar in the coming weeks as soon as I get my nolva sorted, will defiantly be keeping a close eye on this thread!


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Kane2 said:


> Great blog and I myself am starting anavar in the coming weeks as soon as I get my nolva sorted, will defiantly be keeping a close eye on this thread!


Do you think to use nolva after the cycle or during too?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> Do you think to use nolva after the cycle or during too?


I private messaged u. This is last warning. Do not post into my Journal when asking advices to others or else those posts will be deleted.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*DAY 30 / 8:54am*

Just got delivered my *Syntha6* from *BSN* less than 24hrs after ordering. You just cant beat them and cant beat their prices. Order passed yesterday @ 11:33am! MINT..

Got myself Choco Cream & Strawberry


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol:



gymgym said:


> *- Day 29 - 10:23pm*
> 
> Today was again an intense yet str8 focused workout timed @ 18mins.
> 
> ...


love this post hun

your reminding me of when i was on Var last year, your buzzin , can feel it through the screen,

your Vars truly kicked in now, i remember doing pec flys full stack and thinking " what just happened ??"

I looking around the gym to see if jeremy beadle was about :lol: it was a moment, you get many of these on Var.

remember doing 35k DB shrugs and turning round to some random and saying " thats a PB" bloke just looked at me :lol:

keep it up my wee cherry pie :thumb:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> :lol:
> 
> love this post hun
> 
> ...


  exactly! feeling of great Power


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*DAY 30 (May 4th)*

Started day @ 6am with 1st meal since I knew I was going out in the evening so had to balance my meals but of course I missed the 9am 2nd meal while napping and only had it around 10:30. ****ed me off a bit as I like things to be respected but eventually got over it quick.

In the gym it was Back, Biceps and Triceps day.

Back pull down with overhand grip on flat bar but not fully widened as I would with bent bar. 1st set went trough the first 5 reps @ 70+ Kgs but quickly realised that I wouldnt manage to finish it all with that much weight so dropped it down to 64Kgs for the reminding 7 reps. Following sets of 10, 8, 6 reps with same weight.

Always wear my belt when pounding that much weight or else I would literally crack my spine!

Biceps Z bar @ 45Kgs and drop down as always 12, 10, 8, 6

Triceps Pull Down Ropes @ 60+Kgs

All training lasted 17mins so a minute less than Thursday work out. Happy overall. Feeling BIG and BIGGER!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- Day 31 -*

Today was cardio day so started with abds on Roman Chair: 10x legs raise front - 10x legs raise twisted right side - 10x legs raise twisted left side. Repeated 4 times and without any break so I can assure u that when hitting 120 reps it burns like *hell* but then I position my legs upfront again and crunch up holding it there for 10 seconds to really torture myself a lil more lol Perfect to work: lower and obliques.

2/3 mins break then followed by:

Upper / Lower crunch abds machine @ 25Kgs for 80 reps and again squeezing in end all I can. Does emphasize on: upper & lower rectus and serratus anterior

Finally Upper abds machine @ 65Kgs for 100 reps, same in end with squeezeeeeee!!

By then I am knackered and only been in the gym for like 10mins lol.. This is what a true intense abds workout is about: bypassing urself beyond challenge to get to where u want to be.

Jumped on treadmill for half an hour at 5.5 speed and 15% inclined (the maximum u can do on a treadmill) and without holding the bars of course. Position is clean and upright to work those calves and glutes muscles.

Images taken today to give u a clear look at what hard work and sacrifices are all about. There is no substitut to physical fitness.







l


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^ awesome


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

And what I just had as 5th meal.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

What are the discs? Rice cakes?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> What are the discs? Rice cakes?


Whole wheat brown bread.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

........... I need to eat carbs more often. Lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> ........... I need to eat carbs more often. Lol


lol it's my lil treat as I would normally have 3 wholemeal pitas but hey it's Saturday so cheating with this wont hurt me that much


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking proper lean mate keep it up!! Zyzz would be well proud of you


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Looking proper lean mate keep it up!! Zyzz would be well proud of you


Thk u maty  .. gotta tell u something lol.. bawahahahahaha!!! doing cardio on treadmill and this dude sees me with my shirt off and sweating all over the place so him he's got an hoodie on and the hood on the head right.. F sake it's no even raining inside the gym LOL idiot !!!.. sooo guess.. after eyeing me for a good 10 mins he removes the hoodie right.. me I've been on there for a good 15mins by then.. 3 mins go by and he removes his shirt and I am like "WTF mate, are u gonna strip for me or something" in my head u know mate.. lolol.. Jesus 3 mins later he did it !!!! The dude removes his shirt  .. thin like a stick and jelly around the waist and he keeps on eyeing me from the corner of his eye lolol.. perv !!! am tellin u and no even the gayish type of guy but I guess I was making him feeling TOO HOT LOLOL.. fawk sake I swear what's about those guys ?

:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Thk u maty  .. gotta tell u something lol.. bawahahahahaha!!! doing cardio on treadmill and this dude sees me with my shirt off and sweating all over the place so him he's got an hoodie on and the hood on the head right.. F sake it's no even raining inside the gym LOL idiot !!!.. sooo guess.. after eyeing me for a good 10 mins he removes the hoodie right.. me I've been on there for a good 15mins by then.. 3 mins go by and he removes his shirt and I am like "WTF mate, are u gonna strip for me or something" in my head u know mate.. lolol.. Jesus 3 mins later he did it !!!! The dude removes his shirt  .. thin like a stick and jelly around the waist and he keeps on eyeing me from the corner of his eye lolol.. perv !!! am tellin u and no even the gayish type of guy but I guess I was making him feeling TOO HOT LOLOL.. fawk sake I swear what's about those guys ?
> 
> :rockon:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

So you took your shirt off, and your wondering why he was looking at you, fawk sake I swear what's about those guys ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Wildebeest said:


> So you took your shirt off, and your wondering why he was looking at you, fawk sake I swear what's about those guys ?


Had to add something to this. In my gym - on the lower ground - you'got MAA fighters, and those in really good shape who always go shirtless. This is not ur every day gym. It's hardcore gym and that was the fun part about this one guy: no built, fat and yet shirtless lol.. Sorry I'ld never go shirtless unless I knew I was in top condition. Yes I love to show off but I got something to show for it.. Point made.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*10:56am*

Today is day off but still gonna be eating every 4hrs. Had decided that I needed my chocolate fix so I wont give that up! Had my cheat @ 8am and went back to bed. Will not be cheating 'til Sunday next week.

Ok I believe I am at the condition in which I feel the best as I've got three shoots lined up in May/June. Will def be posting a few teaser pics for u all to see!

Have a fab weekend all.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, feeling I won't be teased, how can you say youre not gay, making tommy seem butch! You're posts are fun but literally getting gayer every day


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, feeling I won't be teased, how can you say youre not gay, making tommy seem butch! You're posts are fun but literally getting gayer every day


lmao! Tommy is my lil b1tch  .. nah am jokin with him.. am all into girls!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Had to add something to this. In my gym - on the lower ground - you'got MAA fighters, and those in really good shape who always go shirtless. This is not ur every day gym. It's hardcore gym and that was the fun part about this one guy: no built, fat and yet shirtless lol.. Sorry I'ld never go shirtless unless I knew I was in top condition. Yes I love to show off but I got something to show for it.. Point made.


jesus im scared of you :w00t: :surrender:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Lol, feeling I won't be teased, how can you say youre not gay, making tommy seem butch! You're posts are fun but literally getting gayer every day


oi ! i am BUTCH i like beer and buy the daily Sport and i spit on the street :tongue:



gymgym said:


> lmao! Tommy is my man crush.....just can't help myself with him, makes me go weak


as you were boys


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> oi ! i am BUTCH i like beer and buy the daily Sport and i spit on the street :tongue:
> 
> as you were boys


See that's not true I'm pretty sure the daily sport is no more you mean Cosmo? Lol.


----------



## Wrightstuff (Apr 30, 2012)

dude, this journal is awesome. exactly what i was looking for, one question tho... how come you only do 80mg e/d everywhere else ive looked says 100mg e/d at least to see any results? clearly from your journal your getting badass results still tho


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Okies guys let's stop the fun here. This is *serious* thread or else others will be decepted so let's respect the original view of the Journal.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

gymgym said:


> Okies guys let's stop the fun here. This is *serious* thread or else others will be decepted so let's respect the original view of the Journal.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Wrightstuff said:


> dude, this journal is awesome. exactly what i was looking for, one question tho... how come you only do 80mg e/d everywhere else ive looked says 100mg e/d at least to see any results? clearly from your journal your getting badass results still tho


Cheers mate. 80mgs is enough to get the results I was expecting tho I am @ 100mgs for the time being and for 28 days using what would be of "left over" of the 5000mgs of Var I had initially. Yes gains been very good in strenght and volume over the past 3 weeks, it's amazing.

Next I will post how much more poundage (in Kgs) I progressed from Day 1 so watch this space!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Cheers mate. 80mgs is enough to get the results I was expecting tho I am @ 100mgs for the time being and for 28 days using what would be of "left over" of the 5000mgs of Var I had initially. Yes gains been very good in strenght and volume over the past 3 weeks, it's amazing.
> 
> *Next I will post how much more poundage (in Kgs) I progressed from Day 1 so watch this space!*


 Looking forward to this post mate as I was wondering what weight you had put on. Whilst it's not a huge amount from Var, it's supposed to be pretty permanant, so will be interested to see what you've increased.

Out of interest, have you felt any sides whatsoever?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Looking forward to this post mate as I was wondering what weight you had put on. Whilst it's not a huge amount from Var, it's supposed to be pretty permanant, so will be interested to see what you've increased.
> 
> Out of interest, have you felt any sides whatsoever?


No side effects whatsoever, am awaiting to have my Journal moved to the right section before posting any further tho.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gymgym said:


> No side effects whatsoever, am awaiting to have my Journal moved to the right section before posting any further tho.


Good stuff! The magical powers of Var hey


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- DAY 33 / 5th week -*

Ok I have lots to say in this post today so it will make hopefully a good lecture to u all.

First I'ld like to come around something that happened to me about 6 months ago.

I injured my left shoulder quiet badly using an inadequate Chest Press Upright Machine in PureGym. I always warm up along with a light set tho regardless I pushed too hard from a lower starting point without any foot press to bring the handles upfront like u would see on any decent machines. Hence my injury.

Ever since I was in a bit of pain when training chest and biceps, triceps and also by night when laid on my stomach, arms up on the pillow, I would be in constant pain and so I would have to adapt into a position to be able to fall asleep.

Now the surprising thing and coming to the point I am wanting to make here, is that ever since I started on Var I can honestly say that the pain went away in a matter of days if not a week at most. And this is was not small pain, I clearly injured myself bad enough to not being able to fall asleep correctly and not being able to train normally without feeling this acute injury.

Who would know that Var had some healing benefits ??

This is a total discovery to me and really I wanted to share it with u all 'cose it brought my life back to normal.

Okies now back to training:

Today was Chest and Traps.

*Chest Flat Bench Press* to start with was an experience again as I would usually reach failure on first set @ 71Kgs but when coming to 10 reps I knew I had a lot more juice so I stopped there, took 45 sec rest and went back to start fresh @ 75Kgs so adding 4Kgs and going on 12 reps. Reached failure.

I then removed the 5Kgs discs and continued with that weight for the remaining 4 sets. What I believe always been the most important was the set # 1 where one should give all he's got in order to grow while u still "fresh".

Conclusion: net progress in strenght on Chest Flat Bench Press by 10Kgs since Day One on 1st set.

I carried on with Flies Machine @ 105Kgs, reaching failure as always. Progress there is immense: 30Kgs increase in 5 weeks!

Last exercise was Traps @ 35Kgs and there I could notice an increase in performance of 10Kgs compared to my pre Var cycle. I've got a bit over 3 weeks left to go but I can sincerely say that I am happy with my size. Chest is a lot bigger, lats are more prounonced and arms took in an inche and an half.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting on the injury comments, I had the same injury at about the same time and tennis elbow and since starting the Var they have both reduuced 90+%

I also tweaked a hamstring squatting which went within 48 hours and have now slightly injured my back doing heavyish 1 armed rows and expect that to be gone within a couple of days, so Var does seem to be having big healing (I hope rather than masking) properties.

P.S. As you write longer posts I am guessing English isn't your first language? Purely being nosey but where are you from?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Interesting on the injury comments, I had the same injury at about the same time and tennis elbow and since starting the Var they have both reduuced 90+%
> 
> I also tweaked a hamstring squatting which went within 48 hours and have now slightly injured my back doing heavyish 1 armed rows and expect that to be gone within a couple of days, so Var does seem to be having big healing (I hope rather than masking) properties.
> 
> P.S. As you write longer posts I am guessing English isn't your first language? Purely being nosey but where are you from?


re: ur injury, amazing.. yes def does but dont push ur luck lol

Am from Paris originally but it's a lot easier for me to express myself in English as I've been speaking it for the past 15 years.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> re: ur injury, amazing.. yes def does but dont push ur luck lol
> 
> Am from Paris originally but it's a lot easier for me to express myself in English as I've been speaking it for the past 15 years.


I know, very tempting to go flat out, but the worry of an injury stopping me training AND wasting my cycle keeps me in check, so want to test what sort of weights I can shift in another couple of weeks when the tbol and Var are both fully in play but going to force myself to just gradually increase weight and increase volumes.

OK, just interested, and explains why I keep thinking your gay, you're just French, lol. The only other language I speak properly, although Spanish on the way


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Ok I have lots to say in this post today so it will make hopefully a good lecture to u all.
> 
> ...
> 
> Who would know that Var had some healing benefits ??


The magical powers of Var....x2! :clap:

I'd be interested to know how you feel after you've finished the var too, see if it's done a good job at healing.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I know, very tempting to go flat out, but the worry of an injury stopping me training AND wasting my cycle keeps me in check, so want to test what sort of weights I can shift in another couple of weeks when the tbol and Var are both fully in play but going to force myself to just gradually increase weight and increase volumes.
> 
> OK, just interested, and explains why I keep thinking your gay, you're just French, lol. The only other language I speak properly, although Spanish on the way


Yes gradually increasing both is yet the best way to look at it.. lol am 100% str8 but Tommy is a flirt so makes me look gay! lmao!! Am learning German at the moment. No easy.



Dr Manhattan said:


> The magical powers of Var....x2! :clap:
> 
> I'd be interested to know how you feel after you've finished the var too, see if it's done a good job at healing.


Def yes super healing 

Likely will be only a positive review..


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

so to sum up

how much cardio do you do a day

and what ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

David2012 said:


> so to sum up
> 
> how much cardio do you do a day
> 
> and what ?


I do cardio twice a week *LISS* (Wednesdays and Saturdays for 30mins @ 5.5 speed and inclined @ 15%) but rest of the week is weights training very intense and quick - under 18 minutes - so it gives me not only an anaerobic but also an aerobic release resulting in a lot more burnt energie.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 34*

Just gone shopping to Tesco and it's like under 2 miles walking distance from home. I always get 10 packs of cereals and 9 x 435grs of chicken breasts so I reckon it used to be heavy when walking back a long distance.. Well no more! Bags feel so light it's ridiculous. Var def makes life easier in more than one way that is physical fitness.

Good feel and good for the mood


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I found that, when we went on holiday 2 weeks ago about 1/2 mile walk from the car park to the terminal. Had to put the suitcases down a couple of times and eventually wheeled them on the way out. On the way back just walked back to the car carrying them and didn't even think about it


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

It makes bodybuilding so much more worth it when you see real world benefits


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I found that, when we went on holiday 2 weeks ago about 1/2 mile walk from the car park to the terminal. Had to put the suitcases down a couple of times and eventually wheeled them on the way out. On the way back just walked back to the car carrying them and didn't even think about it


 :confused1: did u start cycling while on holidays ??



Fat said:


> It makes bodybuilding so much more worth it when you see real world benefits


Agree yes most def


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> :confused1: did u start cycling while on holidays ??
> 
> Agree yes most def


No couple of weeks before, but effects increased while away on holiday despite norovirus


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No couple of weeks before, but effects increased while away on holiday despite norovirus


ooooooo okies


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 34 / 5:04pm*

Trained *Back in 3/4 lateral machine*, overhand grip. After a warm up set I started @ 50Kgs (each side) but after 5 reps I felt like I couldnt reach failure @ 12 reps so downgraded @ 47.5Kgs to finish the set. Then 10, 8, 6 w/ same weight.

Biceps Z bar @ 50Kgs but right off after 2 reps again I lowered to 45Kgs and attained failure.

Triceps ropes @ 65+Kgs right off - an increase there of 5+Kgs compared to last week.

Today was a session where right from the start as u can see, I tried to challenge myself beyond my capabilities and failed with back and biceps tho succeded with triceps. Only thinking this way and adopting that mental one can grow emotionally inside.

Session lasted 19mins - Did lose a minute on Biceps training.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

And just ordered for £40 of those delicious CNP Professional Pro-Flapjacks Bar .. one box of Cherry & Almond - one box of Chocolate yum!

:rockon:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 35 / 11:15am*



:clap: Just received my MT2 :clap:

Will be starting tonight and will get very dark!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> *Day 35 / 11:15am*
> 
> View attachment 83081
> 
> ...


Will you be logging this mate? I've never used mt2 and I would love to see the difference


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Will you be logging this mate? I've never used mt2 and I would love to see the difference


I will and as a matter of fact I might ask a mod to change the title of my thread.. still poundering about.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Before and after pics. Im considering this myself.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Before and after pics. Im considering this myself.


Before pics are plenty into my Var album in profile mate.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*UPDATE*

Since I have decided to take this Journal a lot further than just Var therefore a new title was to born out of this.. Will keep on posting troughout Var and beyond for all to read and enjoy.

Starting MT 2 tonight and actually having my very 1st shot in.. 5mins! lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Not even a mention... Tut tut gymgym lol.

Good luck  x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Not even a mention... Tut tut gymgym lol.
> 
> Good luck  x x


lol Just FB messaged u darlin x x x

:wub:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 36*

*Melanotan*

Had my 1st shot of MT2 last night around 11ish and 5 to 10mins in, I felt face flushing and a bit light in stomach but really mild feeling. Skin at this moment is just a very bit darker. Will take a pic Monday for all to see the difference.

*Yesterday training*

Did cardio and always same routine for me: LISS

I can honestly say that am happy with where I am at just now but also know that results will improve even more in 2 weeks time when am reaching toward end of Var cycle.

Have a modeling shoot Sunday 20th so I shall be in excellent shape and looking real dark with Melanotan.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

All sounding great GG well done


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry mate, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sorry mate, thanks for reminding me.


No it's me feeling sovy for messing u around with my poor grammar lol

Thks lotsssssssssss :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Will you be taking exclusive back stage footage of your photoshoot so we can get the feel of being a successful celebrity?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Will you be taking exclusive back stage footage of your photoshoot so we can get the feel of being a successful celebrity?


lol !!!!!!

I promise I'll get u some interesting behind the scene shoot :wink:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 37 / 12:30am*

Just got back from work. Had a CNP Professional Pro-Flapjacks Bar flavour chocolate just to refuel in energie a bit and well due proteins. Delicious!

Also administered my 2nd MT2 dose.. Now feels like butter when pushing that syringue into my flesh 

Gonna shake forum quick and go to bed.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking aesthetic brah 

It's amazing what BSN shakes and sit ups can achieve :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Looking aesthetic brah
> 
> It's amazing what BSN shakes and sit ups can achieve :lol:


lmao!  Wait I'll post some fresh ones next week.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

If you get chance can you post up what your training looks like? And a days diet example 

Or PM if still keeping this about dat der var!


----------



## Wrightstuff (Apr 30, 2012)

the tabs i have are 50mg's would you say to go straight to 100mgs ED or should i look around for some 10mg tabs?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wrightstuff said:


> the tabs i have are 50mg's would you say to go straight to 100mgs ED or should i look around for some 10mg tabs?


The 15mg med-tec are really good but I'm on 100, as long as you keep plenty of taurine in you you'll be fine


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> If you get chance can you post up what your training looks like? And a days diet example
> 
> Or PM if still keeping this about dat der var!


Training been posted in the past week mate. I'll keep diet to mysef as it's not one I'ld recommend to all..



Wrightstuff said:


> the tabs i have are 50mg's would you say to go straight to 100mgs ED or should i look around for some 10mg tabs?


Str8 @ 100mgs is perfect yes.



Kimball said:


> The 15mg med-tec are really good but I'm on 100, as long as you keep plenty of taurine in you you'll be fine


Good call.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 37 / 7:53pm*

Today Back Pull Down Wide Grip and biceps and triceps.

I need to review my previous posts regarding Back sessions as am no sure I correctly mentionned the proper weights used but will look into this once back in gym tomorrow. Briefly am confused with the smaller plates and bigger plates marked from 10 to passed 150.. Need to clarify this!

*Biceps Machine Curls* (the one u load urself with rounded plates on the side): 30Kgs all the way down to last set so improvement of 5Kgs there compared to last week. For that matter, my left forearm (def the bone) is truly hurting me when working with the Z bar and trying @ 20Kgs, pain is unbearable  .. but is fine on a guided machine still feeling a bit of pain. Surely due to years and years of training and took its toll on me a bit ?

*Triceps bar Pull Down* I used a different station so messed up about the weights stack there tho as heavy as last session def

Regardless of how organised am trying to bring u all up to date with training sessions, it's hard to go around the gym and find out why this one triceps pull down feels heavier than the one used the previous week. There's lots machine there and am no always using the exact same but I can assure u that my gains are solid and weights lifted are equals if not greater by 5 or 10% from one week to the next on any given trained body parts.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*0:04am / Saturday*

Had my 3rd shot of MT2 and getting darker as days go by..



Off to bed :sleeping:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *0:04am / Saturday*
> 
> Had my 3rd shot of MT2 and getting darker as days go by..
> 
> ...


MT2 generally takes a week of loading then week 2 with a couple of sunbeds it starts to show, I've got 2 vials might start again soon


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> MT2 generally takes a week of loading then week 2 with a couple of sunbeds it starts to show, I've got 2 vials might start again soon


Did sunbed yesterday after 2 days shooting and was planning on doing sunbed again on Monday (after 5 days shooting).. what do u think ? Might also carry on with loading phase 'til Tuesday night included..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I was noticeably darker after 3 days and 1 sunbed... I carried on for 9 days I think in the end, with another 2 sunbeds in that time. Then maintenance x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I was noticeably darker after 3 days and 1 sunbed... I carried on for 9 days I think in the end, with another 2 sunbeds in that time. Then maintenance x x


Love the sound of that..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*So u all have an idea:*

Year 2002 / 27 yo:



Year 2012 / 37 yo and before Var cycle:



:cursing: Why image wont load up like 1st one ? Grrrrr


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good journal. Only just stumbled on it. I take it you have been more than happy with the results of the Var?

Looking good !


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

you seem to be having really good results

while i am having poor ones

im on 70mgs, did you notice a change when your dosage increased ?

im thinking of buying more, but i dont want to throw good money after bad, dont want to waste more money

would you recommend buying more so i can run these final 4/5 weeks at 100mgs ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Good journal. Only just stumbled on it. I take it you have been more than happy with the results of the Var?
> 
> Looking good !


Cheers and yes. Still have + 2 weeks to go on but pretty much satisfied.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

David2012 said:


> you seem to be having really good results
> 
> while i am having poor ones
> 
> ...


Would def recommend u at least to run it @ 80mgs a day on a new cycle for 8 weeks when u are ready or @ 100mgs for 8 weeks, anything less than 8 weeks sounds a bit like cutting short the cycle. I'll post new pics in 2 weeks so pretty much around end of cycle and u can have a think..

Really hard tbh answering whether I noticed a difference in strenght from 80mgs to 100mgs but my guess would be yes even if it's a tiny one. Only reason I went up to 100mgs was to use what would have been left over if I had gone @ 80mgs all the way so didnt want to waste any gear.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

you could of given the leftovers to me haha

im going to buy more then if you noticed a difference, im on week 3 tomorrow and the gains have been very very minor

nice one anyway


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

David2012 said:


> you could of given the leftovers to me haha
> 
> im going to buy more then if you noticed a difference, im on week 3 tomorrow and the gains have been very very minor
> 
> nice one anyway


David, yes def increase to 100mgs since u planning on pursuing and 8 weeks minimum.

:thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 38 / Update on Back & Triceps sessions since I started VAR*

As promised I told u all that today I would look exactly how much weights I've been lifting prior Var and troughout Var cycling until today so here we go:

*Back* (Wide Grip)

Prior Var I reached failure around 58Kgs - Present time failure attained @ 72Kgs so it's 14Kgs increase in 5+ weeks

*Triceps* (Bar Pull Down with belt)

Right now am reaching failure @ 85+ Kgs so net increase of 12/15Kgs..

Okies today was cardio session so did my 300abds and hit treadmill as usual but now I can really say am ready for next weekend photoshoot. Have a look..



I'll be leaner in 2 weeks time am sure.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Journal fully re-checked and thread #175 and #215 updated.* Re: Back & Triceps pounding. So no more confusion here!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

gymgym said:


> *Day 38 / Update on Back & Triceps sessions since I started VAR*
> 
> As promised I told u all that today I would look exactly how much weights I've been lifting prior Var and troughout Var cycling until today so here we go:
> 
> ...


Damn it mate, your shredded!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Today is day off and I needed it so it was sunny and went shopping and let go with food late afternoon and me thinking I would hold up 'til next week lolol.. *BAM!* No way!!

Tomorrow 6am cardio 45mins on empty stomach & normal weights routine in afternoon. Just to burn off the extra junk from today.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*I did it again!*  Well I couldnt wait tomorrow morning to go and lean down after today's treats so I went for running outside: 1h and 11mins. Got ride of the excess of sugar I got in and will not be eating anything until the morning to keep on burning even more..

I enjoyed the treats today as it's so rare but I also know that I deserve being punished and I love punishing myself this way lol Tell me am a masochist hey ??

:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *I did it again!*  Well I couldnt wait tomorrow morning to go and lean down after today's treats so I went for running outside: 1h and 11mins. Got ride of the excess of sugar I got in and will not be eating anything until the morning to keep on burning even more..
> 
> I enjoyed the treats today as it's so rare but I also know that I deserve being punished and I love punishing myself this way lol Tell me am a masochist hey ??
> 
> :rockon:


thats insanely amazing :thumb:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> thats insanely amazing :thumb:


You know.. worst is deep inside I know I am


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> You know.. worst is deep inside I know I am


 :blowme: :gun_bandana:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> :blowme: :gun_bandana:


OoOoOoOo dont u start in my thread with the blow me joke u perv!  Gotta keep it all fitness here lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> OoOoOoOo dont u start in my thread with the blow me joke u perv!  Gotta keep it all fitness here lol


shut up


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 40 / End of week 5th into Var*

All right guys, today will be Chest and Traps as usual but the big change will be in Wednesday and Saturday cardio so will make an update then.

Legs feeling heavy 'cose of Var and it's no getting any better by the weeks tho strenght keeps on increasing it's unreal. I remind u all that I am not having any kind of pre workout supp to boost me or give me a kick.

It's rainy out there and already been out most the morning. Will do with a nap now.

:yawn:


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi gymgym, will you be getting any bloodwork done after your cycle?

Would be interesting to see if your HDL and LDL have taken much of a hit.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

pipebomb said:


> Hi gymgym, will you be getting any bloodwork done after your cycle?
> 
> Would be interesting to see if your HDL and LDL have taken much of a hit.


No I wont as I already know my lipides profile is messed around and that's just for this reason that I'll be running Lipid Stabil for 4 weeks.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

gymgym said:


> No I wont as I already know my lipides profile is messed around and that's just for this reason that I'll be running Lipid Stabil for 4 weeks.


Ok thanks for the answer. Lipid Stabil, know of any reviews on this stuff? I mean does it actually work, if so i may get some.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

pipebomb said:


> Ok thanks for the answer. Lipid Stabil, know of any reviews on this stuff? I mean does it actually work, if so i may get some.


Yes it does. Reviews are all very positive and it's a quiet known compound.

http://www.bestbuysupplements.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=172&Itemid=175

http://www.dietspotlight.com/lipid-stabil-review/


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Yes it does. Reviews are all very positive and it's a quiet known compound.
> 
> http://www.bestbuysupplements.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=172&Itemid=175
> 
> http://www.dietspotlight.com/lipid-stabil-review/


Thanks gymgym :thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*DAY 41*

I really pushed myself to the edge today and 45" between each sets was just about o.k but man what a work out!

Did *Reverse Grip Pull Down* @ 90Kgs then downgraded to 85Kgs. Very hard to keep the form with such a massive load unless u are very well experienced with lifting. I wouldnt recommend it to just anyone. And of course wearing a belt is a total must! As always: 12, 10, 8, 6 reps.

Biceps there nothing changed and used same load as last time on side loaded plates machine curls.

Triceps bar pull down @ 40Kgs and well my left elbow was feeling funny so I limited the movement up do 120% instead of the 90% where it put a lot more stress on the joint. Thinking anyway I will keep on training the same.

J-5 before photoshoot. Cant wait!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 42*

Remember all when I told u that this week cardio session would be different ? Well no different in the manner I performed today but different in a time line as I hit the gym 1st thing in the morning on empty stomach to get even leaner than am already am!

Session debuted with 300abds covering all angles: obliques, lower and upper and mid section. *We talking here*: legs raise and twisting front to right and to left for 120 reps no break! Ufffffff and no one gram of sugar into my blood. Followed by 80 reps machine crunches @ 25Kgs and holding there in the end for an extra 10 seconds. *Madness*. And finally another 100 reps on upper machine crunches and by then I was burning like hell. Again holding there for a good 10 sec squeeze.

Jumped on treadmill for half an hour @ 5.5 speed and 15% inclined w.o holding any bars and upright row focusing on calves and glutes. I must really say that this cardio session was painful in calves due to Var kicking in as always but particularly today was a struggle around minutes 12 to 24 I'ld say.

Last cardio session for this week will be on Saturday before the big day on Sunday.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*1:00PM*

Just had back to back 2 of these 



Brillant!

:rockon:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had fresh Cooked Salmon from Norway.. mmm my "fish day" and really needed it as a lil treat. No having a great day tbh :crying:

+ Tomatoes and chocolate protein bar mmm 

Will post pic when I remember to take one! lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Just had fresh Cooked Salmon from Norway.. mmm my "fish day" and really needed it as a lil treat. No having a great day tbh :crying:
> 
> + Tomatoes and chocolate protein bar mmm
> 
> Will post pic when I remember to take one! lol


From waitrosre? I bought a kilo of salmon fillet last week .. I cook in foil with cashews and pine nuts , drizzle of oil , pepper and chilli powder .. Bake for 25 mins ... LUSH !


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> From waitrosre? I bought a kilo of salmon fillet last week .. I cook in foil with cashews and pine nuts , drizzle of oil , pepper and chilli powder .. Bake for 25 mins ... LUSH !


lol no from Tesco but it's lush too!  Grrr promise to take a piccie for u 

But hmmmm gotta admit urs sounds a lot more lush than mine :2guns:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> lol no from Tesco but it's lush too!  Grrr promise to take a piccie for u
> 
> But hmmmm gotta admit urs sounds a lot more lush than mine :2guns:


Ha ! I was in waitrosre this morning and saw pacific salmon lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys, today will be Chest & Traps. Really cant wait.. You know when u are over excited and into this mood that u cant wait to hit the gym ? Priceless.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Compliments for the last pic!!!! Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

Btw Did you noticed hairloss with anavar? How's your libido now?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> Compliments for the last pic!!!! Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Btw Did you noticed hairloss with anavar? How's your libido now?


Cheers mate 

No hairloss no.. Libido as strong as ever.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 43*

Var is running the game! Today was* Chest Inclined Guided Machine* @ 55Kgs after warm up set. Pushed myself all the way and after just 4 sets that chest really freaked me out!! HUGE.

Carried on with *Flies Machine* @ 105Kgs (the all rack of weights) and was almost exploding after 8 sets all together :cool2:

Traps with *Olympic Barbell* @ 90Kgs: 12, 10, 8 and 6

I removed the shirt and tank top in the rear of the gym for some fresh posing and guys, believe me.. Eyes were on me all the time! loved it. Knowing that a perfect symetrie is priceless.

And with *MT2* kicking in now - I am still in loading phase and day 8 - it really brings out every single muscle parts.

Amazing!!

:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *Day 43*
> 
> Var is running the game! Today was* Chest Inclined Guided Machine* @ 55Kgs after warm up set. Pushed myself all the way and after just 4 sets that chest really freaked me out!! HUGE.
> 
> ...


Dude your on fire now :bounce: :bounce: Var and MT2 .....no stopping GG now :thumb:

im defo hitting both when im better.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep going mate! Enjoying reading this


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had my *BSN* protein shake *WoW*

delicious I mean that's like a dessert with the right amount of water so not too much *drool*


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Just had my *BSN* protein shake *WoW*
> 
> delicious I mean that's like a dessert with the right amount of water so not too much *drool*
> 
> ...


my prefered protein!!! cookies and cream, TOP!!!!!! 

i just bought from myprotein.co.uk the isolate protein, chocolat smooth! ****in taste!! orrible!! damn 5kg!!!!!!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> my prefered protein!!! cookies and cream, TOP!!!!!!
> 
> i just bought from myprotein.co.uk the isolate protein, chocolat smooth! ****in taste!! orrible!! damn 5kg!!!!!!!


lol u need talking to me mate. I mean seriously nothing beats *BSN* and never will ever never *BSN* # 1 and forever to come! I get them off eBay at a ridiculous price and delivered at my door less than 24hrs later depending on what time u ordering.

*BSN* rules.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

gymgym said:


> lol u need talking to me mate. I mean seriously nothing beats *BSN* and never will ever never *BSN* # 1 and forever to come! I get them off eBay at a ridiculous price and delivered at my door less than 24hrs later depending on what time u ordering.
> 
> *BSN* rules.


you can also eat cookies and cream proteins without shaking ahahahah so awesome taste!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> you can also eat cookies and cream proteins without shaking ahahahah so awesome taste!


WoW

You mean like real proteins cookies ??


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*MT2 update*

Tonight is my 9th shoot of 0,5 and am darker yes but no where near I wanna be. Def thinking to shoot every days for another 11 days so that would make it 3 weeks to get super dark brown. Then will maintain every 5 days along with sunbed once a week: 8mins.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- DAY 44 into Var -*

*MT2*

Just was in Piccadilly to pick up my syringes 



But before that went for 8mins sunbed!

:wink:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Just had my *BSN* protein shake *WoW*
> 
> delicious I mean that's like a dessert with the right amount of water so not too much *drool*
> 
> ...


This is the greatest flavour protein.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> This is the greatest flavour protein.


Def :thumb: tho of them all I love best Choc Peanut and 2nd Vanilla


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Today's training (following up Day 44)*

Again pushed myself more than ever before with *Back Wide Grip* @ 80Kgs on 1st set and 2nd set for first 5 reps but felt I wouldnt be able to reach failure and finished with 75Kgs on the remaining 5 reps. Followed with set of 8, 6 as usual.

Biceps there nothing new. Same as last session @ 30Kgs.

Triceps with bar pull down @ 60Kgs.

All quick and timed up under 18mins today, bod' def grown larger in last 2 weeks so *yes* it is possible to keep on growing while cycling on Var passed week 4 unlike some of u on here assumed it wouldnt.

Today was last weights session before cardio tomorrow and shoot on Sunday.

:rockon:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*DAY 45*

Last "serious" diet day before massive cheating meal tomorrow around late afternoon. Will be cardio as the usual and squeezing in abds to burn in hell lol..

Remember always live up to ur dreams, to this exact way u see urself shaped in, in 3 weeks from now, 3 months from now, 3 years from now.. Never give up. Give up on friends who think u are obsessed but dont let them give u sh1t! Tell them to look at themselves instead and improve their thinking so they can reach ur side and become ur best training partners.

That is my thought for today all. Have a fab weekend.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Follow up (Cardio Day)*

Wow okies have some very interesting things to share:

*First abds session*,

After a quick 3mins shoulders warm up, I jumped on the *Roman Chair* and did *5x30 reps* none stop so: legs raise front, twisted right and twisted left. Usually would have enough @ 4 sets but today really went deeper within the pain and added another 30 reps! Always keeping stomach bulked in so not to get that overly bulked out abds that truly looks horrible.

Next was treadmill and let me tell u, I was in a lot more pain than usual: all around the calves and front lower legs to a point where at minute 25' I had to lower from 15% down to 6% and going on like this for the remainding 5mins. To me, this gotta be the only and worst side effect from *Var*, being unable to finish a cardio routine when most of u know how dedicated I am to my fitness. I was really hurting bad.

Pics for today - keep in mind that this was after cardio and sweat doesnt give a great muscle relief at all on pictures.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think you're weeks away from perfection.. BSN is definitely working! :thumb:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> I think you're weeks away from perfection.. BSN is definitely working! :thumb:


I am around 7% BF now and happy this way. To be honest I wouldnt want to go any lower and thinking I reached my goal. Tomorrow photo shoot will be the proof for all to see what dedication to fitness is truly like.

For u FAT it will be also some food for thought.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> I am around 7% BF now and happy this way. To be honest I wouldnt want to go any lower and thinking I reached my goal. Tomorrow photo shoot will be the proof for all to see what dedication to fitness is truly like.
> 
> For u FAT it will be also some food for thought.


It must feel great that you've reached your goal after all the years of dedication, I wish I could achieve my goal one day you really are inspirational! Good luck tomorrow for your shoot mate


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> It must feel great that you've reached your goal after all the years of dedication, I wish I could achieve my goal one day you really are inspirational! Good luck tomorrow for your shoot mate


FAT, I always been very lean and shaped up but never been that low in BF so that didnt require years of training lol.. Merely 6 weeks of intense dieting and routine along with Var. Before that I was maintaining around 8.5% continously. Pic below taken in Miami Beach in 2005.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*DAY 46*

Just had my breakfast @ 7:30 since I am shooting around 12:30 and shootin on empty stomach (4/5hrs following a light meal) is a total must so I wont be eating again 'til 3pm 

Especially today I had a nice cocktail of all kinds and colored pills 



Big rounded one: Vitamin C

4 lil rounded ones: Var

long one in the middle: Multivitamins

2 Gel caps: Omega 3 Fish Oil

2 tiny ones oval shaped on left: Xanax

2 green ones at the bottom: against intestinal gazes

It's gonna be a fun day!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *DAY 46*
> 
> Just had my breakfast @ 7:30 since I am shooting around 12:30 and shootin on empty stomach (4/5hrs following a light meal) is a total must so I wont be eating again 'til 3pm
> 
> ...


Yummy .....all sounds amazing GG :thumb:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some photos from the shoot mate. Love reading this log


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

gymgym said:


> *- DAY 44 into Var -*
> 
> *MT2*
> 
> ...


what inj. aas did you added to this cycle??


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Yummy .....all sounds amazing GG :thumb:


Photo shoot was awesome even tho photographer wasnt a true talented one but good enough for some shoots I wanted. Lasted just over an hour but sadly sun wasnt there so it spoiled a bit all options of shooting outdoor.



secondhandsoul said:


> Looking forward to seeing some photos from the shoot mate. Love reading this log


Those also will be into my album shortly.. From today's shoot.















lucask99 said:


> what inj. aas did you added to this cycle??


How u mean ?? This is MT2 mate. Still cycling with Var as of now.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking awesome buddy, proper underwear model bod lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate, except the dodgy posing lol what sort of shoot was that for?lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate, except the dodgy posing lol what sort of shoot was that for?lol


Private photographer as I love posing nude (always been very comfortable with my bod')..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> Private photographer as I love posing nude (always been very comfortable with my bod')..
> 
> :thumbup1:


I just read that as you have a massive c0ck lol  x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I just read that as you have a massive c0ck lol  x x


omg hun u bad 

U dunno 'til u've seen it huh :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*follow up*

I feel bloated! After the shoot I had 2 massive sandwiches: Wholemeal bread, Cheddar Cheese and Polish sausage and the other with Ham mmmm.. then when getting at the tube station near by I had a mini Toblerone and Milk Chocolate Kit Kat.. almost home I stopped for another Kit Kat but White Chocolate this time! lol.. Once home I ate the whole 490grams Medeira Cake mmmmm.. with skimmilk.. loved it and guys I had especially gone to Mark & Spencer yesterday to pick it up as they really know how to make it..

It's been almost 3hrs since I last ate all those and still feeling half full :laugh:

Might go later pick something else outside, dunno.. but this is special day after dieting for several weeks to prepare for today's shoot so I deserve it. Will def go on cardio 1st thing in the morning tomorrow and again for weights in the afternoon.

:2guns:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*- DAY 47 -*

After all the junk I had yesterday - wait wait wait!!! lolol.. last night around 9 I had a whole bag of wheat bread + Philadelphia cream cheese!!! :scared: and that was about 4hrs after I had the *ALL* Madeira Cake  and the choccies too!

Sooooooo I hit the gym on empty stomach this morning around 9am for an *hardore more than ever before* Chest + Traps session followed up by 20mins cardio low intensity on treadmill.. Guys let me tell u this! lol.. I never had such an explosive session with all the sugar accumulated overnight LOL and I mean e x p l o s i v e one!!

1st meal was right after training in locker room as always and went on back into "strict" diet mode.

Feels good to know u can abuse urself that much when u've already got the bod'



:clap:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

For the small info, I did want to go and run late last night around 12ish but *Var* makes it literally impossible for me to pursue a decent jogging tour without getting cramps. It's very annoying!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> *- DAY 47 -*
> 
> After all the junk I had yesterday - wait wait wait!!! lolol.. last night around 9 I had a whole bag of wheat bread + Philadelphia cream cheese!!! :scared: and that was about 4hrs after I had the *ALL* Madeira Cake  and the choccies too!
> 
> ...


What are your goals now?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> What are your goals now?


Just maintainance and keeping focus *ON* after a cheating day.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

All right, just had a client tonight and believe what am about to say:

I had to cancel massaging him after 15mins as Var really takes out any strenght endurance! I mean this having an impact in my work now is pretty bad..

I will lower dosage starting tomorrow morning from 100mgs to 80mgs. Also just walking at a speedy pace is hurting my legs that it's awful.

:no:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*MT2 update*

Tonight is my 11th shoot and am no at all as dark as I thought I'ld be ? :confused1: I mean I cant keep on shooting myself every nights when I see others get super dark after just a week ?? I dont get it..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> *MT2 update*
> 
> Tonight is my 11th shoot and am no at all as dark as I thought I'ld be ? :confused1: I mean I cant keep on shooting myself every nights when I see others get super dark after just a week ?? I dont get it..


As I said last week. Try jabbing half hour before sunbed... X x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> As I said last week. Try jabbing half hour before sunbed... X x


Will do that starting tomorrow so should I skip tonight shoot and start jabbing every 4 days when having a sunbed ? X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> Will do that starting tomorrow so should I skip tonight shoot and start jabbing every 4 days when having a sunbed ? X


It's up to u? If you're not dark enough now then cutting down to e4d won't help that! I would skip tonight... Only because it seems a waste of a dose if it's not working. Jab the next few days half hour before sunbed and see if it makes a diff. If not then you're upping your dose to 1mg a day!! No arguments lol x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> It's up to u? If you're not dark enough now then cutting down to e4d won't help that! I would skip tonight... Only because it seems a waste of a dose if it's not working. Jab the next few days half hour before sunbed and see if it makes a diff. If not then you're upping your dose to 1mg a day!! No arguments lol x x


Gotta love this girl! x x x

Okies soooo will upper to 1mg a day starting tomorrow but u think I should sunbed then tomorrow and the next following days ? Sounds a bit much sunbathing 4 days in a row no ?

Or u meant up to 1mg a day every days + sunbed every 4 days ? Xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I don't know why u sunbed so little. I had about 4 in my loading phase, every 2 or 3 days.

1mg ed, 1 sunbed eod. How long the beds for? You should be 10-12 mins by now? X x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't know why u sunbed so little. I had about 4 in my loading phase, every 2 or 3 days.
> 
> 1mg ed, 1 sunbed eod. How long the beds for? You should be 10-12 mins by now? X x


I do 8mins at the moment but was doing 10mins 'til last week so I thought 10mins (or 8mins) would be enough to get the Melanotan working ? Xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> I do 8mins at the moment but was doing 10mins 'til last week so I thought 10mins (or 8mins) would be enough to get the Melanotan working ? Xx


Evidently not? Lol. Or your mt2 is ****? Try what I suggested and see how u get on x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Evidently not? Lol. Or your mt2 is ****? Try what I suggested and see how u get on x x


Thk You hun Xx


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Just about to going to gym but quick *MT2* update here, started reload phase @ 1ml 40mins prior tanning + 10mins in sunbed and well I can clearly see a difference but very tiny yet from the previous sessions, darker tho.. Upon advices from Queenie I will keep on 1ml a day + sunbed (10mins) every 2 days 'til I reached the very dark tan I am seeking.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*7:40pm*

ooooooo well I went shopping in Shoreditch and look @ what I got 





*Sweet!* Gonna have them all alterated in a more plunging V and wider hmm wonder how much that gonna cost me ?! :laugh:

:rockon:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Today's training* nothing special:

Back, biceps and triceps to failure but this time I used the *3/4 Reversed Over Hand Grip Guided Machine* @ 47.5Kgs to get a massive load and there thks God they invented the belt lol.. I swear this is not for the faint of heart.. Very hard, very painful but so rewarding.

Being so hot I was literally melting there and drunk half a water bottle in 15mins training! lol

*Tomorrow cardio*: on empty stomach around 10ish or so then 3 meals only and that's to punish me a lil more for being such a bad boy this weekend cheating like a God. Will go running for over an hour and I know I'll be in pain but having lowered *Var* should help in reducing such.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 49 / Cardio Day*

Decided to have a good breakfast @ 8am since I wont be running 'til 12ish and it's gonna be hot again today so wouldnt want to start feeling funny under the heat. Will do 2nd meal half an hour after run: shake + apple and nothing else. Evening meal: Salmon + tomatoes mmmm cant wait!!

Will post pic of this one Salmon


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Great! Went running to St James Park but when getting around Victoria I did twist lightly my left ankle so was in light bothering pain tho I managed on keeping running and did for just under an hour as I could tell cramps was coming up in calves but much much better than the other day. So there improvement by reducing *Var*.

Did some very good stretch before and after running to limit any injuries even tho I am more jogging than running really..

OH and mmm just had a *CNP Pro Flapjack*. Will have salmon later around 9ish so total proteins for today runs roughly @ 140grs. Good to lean this way!

:thumb:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

140 is surprising. Not saying its doesn't work cuz your body is fab. Im eating 200 a day at the moment. So much conflicting info over how much to take. Still its obviously working for you


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> 140 is surprising. Not saying its doesn't work cuz your body is fab. Im eating 200 a day at the moment. So much conflicting info over how much to take. Still its obviously working for you


Oh nooooo lol Only today am @ 140grs.. cose of cardio day and leaning big time after massive cheating Sunday but otherwise I am @ well over 200grs a day even on reg cardio days. Today is just different really..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How much are you currently weighing?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> How much are you currently weighing?


90Kgs.. 198lbs


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just on the mt2 you should feel nauseas after 10 mins of injection and a bit red in the face. I dont even load as its has such effect on me 0.5mg for a couple of days then get some sun and thats it!

Just keep and eye on your moles and freckles using a high dose...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Just on the mt2 you should feel nauseas after 10 mins of injection and a bit red in the face. I dont even load as its has such effect on me 0.5mg for a couple of days then get some sun and thats it!
> 
> Just keep and eye on your moles and freckles using a high dose...


Cheers mate  Well I did go on 0.5mg/day in loading phase but didnt quiet reach where I wanted to be at so upon Queenie's advice I just increased up to 1mg with sunbed every 2 days and does make a difference, planning on doing this for next 10 days at least then see how dark I am and yes I got already some freckles coming out in back it's unreal but I can live with those.. Will have a proper skin check in 2/3 months to assess all this.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Cheers mate  Well I did go on 0.5mg/day in loading phase but didnt quiet reach where I wanted to be at so upon Queenie's advice I just increased up to 1mg with sunbed every 2 days and does make a difference, planning on doing this for next 10 days at least then see how dark I am and yes I got already some freckles coming out in back it's unreal but I can live with those.. Will have a proper skin check in 2/3 months to assess all this.


sounds like you will be ok its easy if you just keep an eye out and then cut back on the dose a bit.

You will also hold a little water on mt2 so dont worry as it will fade as soonas you stop


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> sounds like you will be ok its easy if you just keep an eye out and then cut back on the dose a bit.
> 
> You will also hold a little water on mt2 so dont worry as it will fade as soonas you stop


No too happy about holding water tho but ah nothing is perfect! lol


----------



## Kane2 (Apr 26, 2012)

How long left now mate, I'm two weeks into my cycle at 50mg a day and I'm just starting to see results.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kane2 said:


> How long left now mate, I'm two weeks into my cycle at 50mg a day and I'm just starting to see results.


Got 7 days left but pretty much happy!

Yes 2 weeks is usually when it starts kicking in tho I would have gone up at least to 80mgs a day if I'ld have been u.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Tonight diner* was mmmmm lush like u know my lil treat on Wednesday night 

Novergian Salmon + Fresh tomatoes!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Thk u all guys!* 

Just passed the 9000 views and that clearly makes me feel good to know that so many people look up to me to learn or contribute or share ideas even if I still believe that most prefer just reading instead of writing. No problem at all 

If I can help in any ways I will and do reply to private messages whenever I can but if not then the following day usually do.

:cool2:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 50*

Still on *80mgs Var a day* and today Chest, Traps.. Hard and quick! Now decided to have my 1st meal around 6:30am and 2nd around 9:30 so I can hit the weights for 11:30ish. A lot cooler in the morning and not as hot as training in the afternoon.

Went for sunbed around 2ish after having my 1ml *MT2* shoot. Had a client @ 3:30 so all worked out perfectly as planned. All good day around.

Pics from today's gym and there after massive cheating Sunday am just around 8% but will go back down to 7% in no time at all.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

gymgym said:


> *Day 50*
> 
> Still on *80mgs Var a day* and today Chest, Traps.. Hard and quick! Now decided to have my 1st meal around 6:30am and 2nd around 9:30 so I can hit the weights for 11:30ish. A lot cooler in the morning and not as hot as training in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


You look awesome mate


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

With melanotan its not one size fits all

it all depends on your natural skin type, give a skin type 3 10mgs and they willl turn black, give a skin type one 30mgs and they might just get a light tan

takes me personally 20mgs to see a good colour

but yeh looking shredded, id expect to look like that with the dedication you have to your diet no way could i eat those tiny meals and be happy lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

David2012 said:


> With melanotan its not one size fits all
> 
> it all depends on your natural skin type, give a skin type 3 10mgs and they willl turn black, give a skin type one 30mgs and they might just get a light tan
> 
> ...


Haha!!..

Yes I had to re-load the MT2 phase as obviously 0.5ml wasnt enough to me so starting all over with 1ml and sunbed every 2 days. Should be a lot darker in a week I hope!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had a Cream & Cookies shake mmmmm anyone is having one just now ?


----------



## Kane2 (Apr 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Got 7 days left but pretty much happy!
> 
> Yes 2 weeks is usually when it starts kicking in tho I would have gone up at least to 80mgs a day if I'ld have been u.


Not long now then, when are you planning to take nolva on the day of lat dose?

I was thinking to do 75mg but I have got 50mg tabs so just stuck with them although i am thinking of going to 100mg a day for the lat two weeks, defo feeling a solid pump tho and my veins are unbelievable.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kane2 said:


> Not long now then, when are you planning to take nolva on the day of lat dose?
> 
> I was thinking to do 75mg but I have got 50mg tabs so just stuck with them although i am thinking of going to 100mg a day for the lat two weeks, defo feeling a solid pump tho and my veins are unbelievable.


Excellent :thumb:

Yes Nova on last day of cycling def..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*DAY 51 in Var*

Great workout and early now so hit *Back Wide Grip* @ 80Kgs and 75Kgs + + +

Biceps massive load as always on machine and triceps ropes pull down..

Today's pics still in process to re-condition bod' - give myself a week or two at the very most!





Great day overall again then followed by seeing a client so what else to ask for more ? 

:rockon:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Just coming back from that big Tesco near Kennington where I always get my cereals ahhh but no luck tonight, shelf was empty of course! "buy 1 get 1 free" lol.. no wonder sooo I got myself a cereals triangle mini bread and some pitas down my street (low in carbs) + shake now.. sweet.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 52.*

Morning!

Just got back from Tesco so for those who follow my Journal daily here's a bit of a story lolol..

I went back there to pick up my cereals since the store manager told me the shelf would be packed with them as early as 7:30 this morning, so no wasting anytime I was there before 9am!

I got there and yes there was plenty of those delicious cereals (totally addicted to those) - They've only received a box that contains 16packs of cereals. So me 1st thing I did was to rack off them all! lolol.. I mean the all 16 packs since remember it's "Buy 1 get 1 free" and each are £1.99 instead of the usual £2.25 so there I go to the cashier and the lady is looking at all the packs:

*Lady*: "Are we at war ?"

*Me*: "No yet as far as I know but they are on sell"

*Lady*: "Ah that explains it then"

*Me*: "Yes sure does Darling"

*Lady*: "Oh love ok let's get on with those.."

*Me*: "Yes indeed.."

LOL I was lauffinnnnnnn.. so I saved £20.08 on the reg price  And guess what folks ?!! I am going back there Monday morning to get another 16 packs since the offer ends May 29th and I am eating about a pack each mornings..



:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You talking about the 'almond oats and more'? They tasty? What's sugar content like?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You talking about the 'almond oats and more'? They tasty? What's sugar content like?


Yes. For *100grs*: carbs: 68.3grs of *which sugars*: 27.4grs and saturated fat: 1.3gr

Proteins: 10.5grs


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Yes. For 100grs: carbs: 68.3grs of *which sugars*: 27.4grs and saturated fat: 1.3gr


Nice. Hefty lump of sugar for the morning though?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Nice. Hefty lump of sugar for the morning though?


Yes since those are the only simple sugars am having (beside apple mid morning) and post w.o so yes it is well used as energie when it comes to lifting.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Yes since those are the only simple sugars am having (beside apple mid morning) and post w.o so yes it is well used as energie when it comes to lifting.


Fair do's.

May have to buy a box myself!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Fair do's.
> 
> May have to buy a box myself!


Def but one box only ? No way  You'll be hooked like me


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy happy happy.. Ordered my *BSN Syntha6* x 2 in Chocolate and Choc Peanut and *CNP Professional ProFlapjacks Bars* x 2 as well both Chocolate flavor mmm.. Shall get them by Tuesday morning early 

Also ordered some *California Tan X Power Bronzer* x 2 bottles overseas shipped from the States as I cant find this one in the Uk. Will give me this golden tan!



:bounce:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Not to forget to moisturise after every sun beds days with:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 53.*

Today was Cardio instead of rest as I've got some work coming up and need to maintain around 7% so did 45mins on treadmill but this time speed 7.5 so speed walking but flat instead of inclined. Here a few pics taken prior the session:













Nice and easy. Also cut down my proteins by 15% so I am @ 200grs starting today instead of 240grs (1.2 per pound of weight).


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Today by Covent Garden 





I find this color to be one of the best for the 458 Italia along with Red of course!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Starting tomorrow for a week will be conditionning for shoot again and perhaps compcards for talent agencies since am such in a good shape and well tanned now (almost there! lol..).. My fellow fitness readers am keeping u posted but idea behind head is by next year to get into acting classes to liberate myself and work my speech. Off to bed soon as having breakfast @ 6am uffffffffff !!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 54.*

Trained *hard* as always: Chest Guided Machine inclined 3/4 @ 45 / 42.5 / 42 / 37.5Kgs

2mins rest then

Chest Flies Machine @ 75 - - - Kgs..

Traps @ 90Kgs with Olympic barbell

*MT2 update!*

Getting darker and darker, did 10mins as usual of sunbeds half an hour after jabbing over 1ml. Will have pics taken when I am at where I wanna be. Promised.

Just got back from Tesco and bought more cereals 



*SICK!*


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Just posted into Queenie's Journal lol but.. Am DARK as chocolate.*



:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha  I give good advice ay?  glad you're happier babe x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Yessss def  .. Thk u hun bum :wub: x x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> Yessss def  .. Thk u hun bum :wub: x x x


No problem  x x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice physique mate good work!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Nice physique mate good work!


Thk u Tony  Since u wanting to get a model look bod' and I had been following ur Journal a bit, I can suggest that u be careful with Sodium so to minimize it as much as u can and I know it's no easy. Right now as u know am conditionning for more work coming up so when I got a craving and lately it's been often 'cose am starting 1st meal @ 6am so around 6pm am done with my macros, well I would be having 3 baked wholemeal pitas around 9pm so no argument! lol like Queenie says ;-) After eating those am full 'til next morning's 6am meal. This way I dont feel like am cheating at all and if I do I keep it to strict minimum but once every other months I would have about 3000 cal of junk food in one afternoon but keep in mind that's happening every 12 weeks or so.. reg cheating would be Kit Kat x 2 in wholemeal pitas for instance or a pizza if am going out.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Thk u Tony  Since u wanting to get a model look bod' and I had been following ur Journal a bit, I can suggest that u be careful with Sodium so to minimize it as much as u can and I know it's no easy. Right now as u know am conditionning for more work coming up so when I got a craving and lately it's been often 'cose am starting 1st meal @ 6am so around 6pm am done with my macros, well I would be having 3 baked wholemeal pitas around 9pm so no argument! lol like Queenie says ;-) After eating those am full 'til next morning's 6am meal. This way I dont feel like am cheating at all and if I do I keep it to strict minimum but once every other months I would have about 3000 cal of junk food in one afternoon but keep in mind that's happening every 12 weeks or so.. reg cheating would be Kit Kat x 2 in wholemeal pitas for instance or a pizza if am going out.


Thats a good plan and very disciplined!

For me I am at a bad starting point and body fat leveles were way too high so i have to do this very low cal approach for 4 weeks before slowly adding back in the carbs.

Work out days im having carbs 1 hr pre and 1 hr post thats it with fat at a minimum

Non Work Out days i have 50g carb for brek and thats it again with hardly any fats

Im padding things out by having a grapefruit and cup of tea first thing then breakfast at around 9ish i find i can hang on to my hunger better in the mornings!

Once ive shifted this stubborn fat i can relax a little!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Thats a good plan and very disciplined!
> 
> For me I am at a bad starting point and body fat leveles were way too high so i have to do this very low cal approach for 4 weeks before slowly adding back in the carbs.
> 
> ...


Tony, how about limiting ur carbs intake to just a moderate breakfast and post w.o ? An apple mid morning is also very good.

The less carbs u having, the more fat will be used as a source of energie.

Off day shall be once a week and that day would be ur cheating day meaning only one cheating meal before 4pm at best, of roughly 500 bad calories on top of good ones..

What am afraid is that u be too strict with urself, counting every single grams of sugars on ur day off and ending plunging back into a none stop food craving in middle of the week..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 55. *

Two days left in my *Var* cycle and here is some conclusion:

Strenght increase stopped around week 6 so it's safe to assume that there's no longer any greater power passed a certain point but that could be different for someone else ?

Regardless the hardness and the pumps are as high as ever so that alone is worth cyling Var one to twice a year.

What Var did to me in bullet points:

- Increased my strenght

- Hardened my mass

- Gave me much bigger pumps

- *Increased my muscle mass by 15%*: Biceps are bigger, traps more defined, shoulders more rounded, back larger, chest bigger and mid section is well marked.

- Decreased BF % (even tho I was already very lean as u all know but reached down to 7% on Var)

I would def suggest anyone who's already very lean and already conditionned with a good diet to give a GO to Var.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Protein intake update.

I dont know what it is with me but I am very hungry lately and just did mention it in yesterday's thread. To compensate for this I will up my proteins from 200grs to 270grs a day so that:

3 wholemeal pitas will provide me with 30grs of proteins on meal 6th.

2 protein bars will provide me with 36grs of proteins on meal 7th (around 9pm/9:30)

Surely the fact that am having my 1st meal around 6am is not helping me at all and am done having all my macros very much early during the day. So there added 2 more meals. Better than cheating! Will be interesting to see the anabolic effect when adding an extra 70grs of proteins.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

You've hit the nail on the head the reason for your strength drop means an increase in calories is needed hopefully this will mean an increase in muscle mass as you are only increasing cals a small amount.

I only take my carbs pre and post at the minute and I train at lunch time so I don't have any carbs past 2ish think maybe I have more fat reserves to burn than I first thought!

Maybe I should move the pre to Brek to maximise fat burning?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> You've hit the nail on the head the reason for your strength drop means an increase in calories is needed hopefully this will mean an increase in muscle mass as you are only increasing cals a small amount.
> 
> I only take my carbs pre and post at the minute and I train at lunch time so I don't have any carbs past 2ish think maybe I have more fat reserves to burn than I first thought!
> 
> Maybe I should move the pre to Brek to maximise fat burning?


Only if u have a moderate Breakfast then keep the pre w.o feed as it seems to do u good at the moment ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Only if u have a moderate Breakfast then keep the pre w.o feed as it seems to do u good at the moment ?


ill leave it as is and see how i look by the end of next week my carbs just tend to be oats or wholewheat pasta at the moment...i am actually getting used to eating this clean!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> ill leave it as is and see how i look by the end of next week my carbs just tend to be oats or wholewheat pasta at the moment...i am actually getting used to eating this clean!


Very good :thumbup1:

The cleaner u eat and the less junk u shall be craving.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 56.*

Training:

Abds: 300 targeting all angles. Killer ones!

Cardio: 45mins > 5mins @ 6% elevation on 5.5 speed treadmill then 40mins 15% at same speed.

*MT2*:

I found that my beard is a lot harder and darker ever since I am @ 1ml a day. Very funny!! :laugh:

Wonder if Queenie's fanny hairs are any darker  hihihi baby come tell me the truth.. x x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> *Day 56.*
> 
> Training:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know as there are none! X x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I wouldn't know as there are none! X x


ooooo smooth yum! x x x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Last Day in Var (Day 57)*

Up my proteins from 270 to 280grs roughly as my craving is too big by night so back to one more protein shake at night to fill me up!

+ rice cakes but dunno.. ugh kills me.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

add in another set or exercise to your training and your muscles will soak up the extra calls!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> add in another set or exercise to your training and your muscles will soak up the extra calls!


lol Cant be bothered and that much excess in proteins wont make me any fatter either ;-)


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*June 1st,*

Well new month after Var cycle ended. Am really much in top shape! Loving it!!

Now on PCT since yesterday for 2 weeks. Gonna be very busy with London events all June, July, August and September as well, perhaps even October before going to South of France to care for house there. We will see but afraid training will suffer so here I shall keep u posted on how I manage to go around my Fitness during these months head of me.

:thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Also just want to point out that after exchanging a couple private messages with Katy, I've decided to open up an "ignore" list and this list is starting with:

*Dux*

*Kimball*

Of course likely to get much bigger as days or weeks go by but am no gonna pull up with all the sh1t so soon or later they'll get tired when they seeing am not retaliating.

To me it's simple. Any members insulting another member should be warned or banned for a day. Mods decided otherwise so no arguments! Also as summer events are kicking up I'll be signed on less on here so less bullsh1t to read. Some people are idiots and will die idiots no matter how much u trying so there, am no gonna try even as I've got a life beside the forum.

Oh and yes talking about life lol Since this had been a massive mysterie, I can honestly say that my life had been quiet unique, and yes I am seen as arrogant but let's face it, this is me and one thing I will not agree with Katy is that I will never change the way I post on here as my posts reflect my personality, who I am and believe me, in the "real" world I am liked from many. I just dont mix with many, yes I am choosy.

From being an high end escort to women and couples and modelling and having lived (not just visiting) but actually living in Los Angeles, Miami, New York and just about travelling anywhere between Chicago to Kansas City and San Diego and the all East American coast, I do think yes I have lived a lot more than what most people would ever get to achieve in a lifetime.

Now am not a "trainer of the stars" but yes I charge £80 for a proper (no sexual massage) and my clientele are the likes of people u see in the back end section of The Times newspaper. Artists, arts dealers and mega millionnaires. Those are the people I know, I meet each week and get to even be invited once in a while thousands miles away from London. I was in Beirut in February this year for 2 days (business trip) and South Africa last year for a week and business as well.

So do I really give a sh1t to some morons on here who hardly get away from London or yes get to go abroad on a weekend on EasyJet ?! LOL Give me a F break!!!.. I fly business class. I could go on and on and on like this, so there a bit of me only but just a bit 'cose I love keeping mysterious of course. My life is no one business and will never be but since @rseholes have pushed it then here u shall get an insight of me and that's a very tiny one.

Now since this is outta of the way, anyone else showing respect is welcome to comment into my Journal for fitness and nutrition and advices. Anything else shall be deleted as this is MY Journal ;-)


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

gymgym said:


> *June 1st,*
> 
> Well new month after Var cycle ended. Am really much in top shape! Loving it!!
> 
> ...


Do you mind me asking what you are doing for pct?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

MrM said:


> Do you mind me asking what you are doing for pct?


Nov 4 weeks @ 20mgs/day + Lipid Stabil 4 weeks


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Nov 4 weeks @ 20mgs/day + Lipid Stabil 4 weeks


Thanks, will look into the lipid stabil as its s new one to me


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

MrM said:


> Thanks, will look into the lipid stabil as its s new one to me


You welcome. The caps are best taken x 2 with meal every mornings but have quiet of a nasty smell to it so just pop it and swallow quick.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Also just want to point out that after exchanging a couple private messages with Katy, I've decided to open up an "ignore" list and this list is starting with:
> 
> *Dux*
> 
> ...


I think this is a bit ridiculous myself. Dux and Kimball are both great contributors to this forum, and if putting them on your 'ignore list' means they cant see this post them you are doing no better than talking about them behind their backs.

I realise you arent going to get along with everyone but slagging other members off and advertising this fact is a bit childish.

However if they can still read this then fair enough I suppose, but its only going to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just thought i'd pop in and say i've enjoyed your journal gymgym, it's a been a great read and thanks for taking the time to do it!

Been a long time lurker but finally "officially" joined last month and yours was one of the first (if not the first) journals i subbed to. I've found it very interesting and informative although some of the pic's were a bit :scared: :lol:

You defo have a great lean physique and i'll be interested to see where you go from here.

Great stuff and thanks:thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

My life is over


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Quick popping in, went to bed super late and out soon again! Will not be training today ugh.. Cardio tomorrow tho but let's see it's hectic. No happy about this much.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ufffff.. Ate lots good and no so good food, salmon, french cheeses, fresh fruits, yoghurts, mini chocolate croissants, ham on crackers and cheese again lol.. well buffet was just as much as u can think of eating in the morning so all sort there, did think to take pic for Journal but I emptied all before  oooooo and those mini arabs cakes, lots of those and again later during the day!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*MT2* works but wanna order from Magic.

Taken today after eating like a Pig lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ha still lean as anything!

I get mt2 from magic btw!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes lol I know now my metabolism is still kicking in quick as in 2 weeks after u reckon that infamous Medeira cake ?? Got it all back together but today's was no as bad. Just good and naughty food ;-)


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*MT2 update*

Planning on bringing dosage up to 1.5ml a day and every day for a week and see how things turn around. Quiet happy now but wants darker..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Today*: Chest & Traps

Hit hard on the flat bench with 27.5Kgs on either side for 12 reps and really reached failure @ the 12th one. So that's so far my best perf: 27.5 x 2 + 20Kgs (Olympic barbell) = 75Kgs on the 1st set always. Then downgrade to 22.5Kgs on each sides so 65Kgs for the following 3 sets of 10, 8 and 6 reps.

*Traps* today using this bizarre "cage" with 45Kgs on either side so 90Kgs all together + that cage perhaps weights 20Kgs so total of 110Kgs on traps elevation for 12, 10, 8 and 6 reps.

Overall happy training and yes I hit the mirror shortless after session! I really hate doing this 'cose it's a bit unfair to the rest of the guys in the gym but ah.. They all have a good look lolol

:thumb:


----------



## Kane2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Have your workouts suffered since coming off and going onto nolva?

2 weeks left in my cycle and go away in six so a little bit worried that I will loose a lot of my gains by then, how are you getting on ie any loss in weight etc?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kane2 said:


> Have your workouts suffered since coming off and going onto nolva?
> 
> 2 weeks left in my cycle and go away in six so a little bit worried that I will loose a lot of my gains by then, how are you getting on ie any loss in weight etc?


Def a loss in strenght yes but not by much. Gains should keep stable for 3/4 months I reckon.. Always as lean as ever but it's all down to keep on dieting the same way as before.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

how often do you or hhave you eaten cheat foods on your diet you seem to be able to eat what you want to a certain extent from what i have seen


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Def a loss in strenght yes but not by much. Gains should keep stable for 3/4 months I reckon.. Always as lean as ever but it's all down to keep on dieting the same way as before.


That is depressing news

all i have gained on anavar is strength

if i lose it ill be so annoyed lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

beckham7 said:


> how often do you or hhave you eaten cheat foods on your diet you seem to be able to eat what you want to a certain extent from what i have seen


Roughly around once a week pretty much yes but I do punish myself in excess!



David2012 said:


> That is depressing news
> 
> all i have gained on anavar is strength
> 
> if i lose it ill be so annoyed lol


lol well u surely should have gained a much harder bod' as well mate ??


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Over with Var for a week so all natural back again 

*Last 24hrs* been a bit of everything since got home around 1am after bouncing in Essex and had a Lamb Doner with those green spicy chilly mm lush! More chocolate fingers and white Kit Kat after that lol.. and more fingers cakes today + Chineses takeway so so nice :cowboy:

Will resume training tomorrow along with Diet as usual. Might go out and have some more choccies, oh well I know I am allowed to do it 

Out from my client today well I hit the "semi stance position" in which literally all strikes coming forward would be fruitless. Have a look and to say this is not to mess around when taking that one stance. More like a *warning*



On way back in tube I've seen a Shar Pei *** LUSH ****

They sell for £800 ufffffff !!!!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

On a mission again.

1) To maintain same intense training

2) Burning more on cardio days

Projecting that vision that links the mind and the heart in one all GO and seeing urself where YOU want to be at the end of this very week!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Great read mate, Var really did the job in leaning you up to the max!

Love they way keep on top of the thread and update it reg, wish i wasnt so lazy in doin mine, 4 weeks into var myself...cardio had been on off just because im so busy at work, how effective is the cardio you do, i may give it a go along with fasted cardio at the weekend.....been a great read so far GG :thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Great read mate, Var really did the job in leaning you up to the max!
> 
> Love they way keep on top of the thread and update it reg, wish i wasnt so lazy in doin mine, 4 weeks into var myself...cardio had been on off just because im so busy at work, how effective is the cardio you do, i may give it a go along with fasted cardio at the weekend.....been a great read so far GG :thumbup1:


Thk u mate. Cardio is pretty much different for everyone as ur body might react this way when mine would react that way.. But Var did cause me lots pain in maintaining cardio around week 4/5.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Gutted guys! I got called in shift for 4pm so have to skip fitness again for today. No happy about this and clients wanting to see me as well and have to cancel so sh1t sh1t sh1t !! I might get some PowerBlocks & a bench and that will do the job!

:crying:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Whats your day job matey?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Thk u mate. Cardio is pretty much different for everyone as ur body might react this way when mine would react that way.. But Var did cause me lots pain in maintaining cardio around week 4/5.


Defo i said that to you a while ago the pumps are cazy and cut some gym sessions short, calfs felt like they would pop lol...i need to start killing the abs, i have no real routine on abs just what i feel


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats your ab routine mate?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Whats your day job matey?


In day freelancing as private trainer and security in nights or weekends.



Hayesy said:


> Defo i said that to you a while ago the pumps are cazy and cut some gym sessions short, calfs felt like they would pop lol...i need to start killing the abs, i have no real routine on abs just what i feel


Try legs raise and twist ur hips and carry on from left to front and to right until u cant take it no more.



Fat said:


> Whats your ab routine mate?


^^^^ Above


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*June 12th,*

Got back around 1am from Usher concert in Hammersmith. Was there from 4pm to cover the artist during rehearsal and sound check. Was brillant as I was the only one there along with a massive production crew. Loved it. Here a few pics of later when he went live after the doors opened.





Diet been sh1t like utter sh1t 'cose of work and when back home am craving sugar. Sod it! Am no having any shift 'til Friday so will give all I've got and beyond in gym.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep at it mate.

Top read this!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> *June 12th,*
> 
> Got back around 1am from Usher concert in Hammersmith. Was there from 4pm to cover the artist during rehearsal and sound check. Was brillant as I was the only one there along with a massive production crew. Loved it. Here a few pics of later when he went live after the doors opened.
> 
> ...


Was you securing the venue mate?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Was you securing the venue mate?


Front doors, patroling in the venue and later VIP access door.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Front doors, patroling in the venue and later VIP access door.


Cool did you *kill* anyone? :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Cool did you *kill* anyone? :lol:


 

Very funny. No jokes into my Journal ;-)


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys am no training from 5 days now and diet is no where so good. Got lots eggs so to try eating decently.. Going back into night shifts starting tomorrow so we'll see. Right now no much to tell but gonna surf around the forum and smack some heads a bit..

:thumb:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmm how did I get 5 stars next to my thread title ?? Milky got also the same amount of stars but no others. Anyone could explain please ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey hun......had a read through.....uve done amazing :thumb:

We launched Ushers Fragrance 3 years ago in London, had a launch party for him, you know the church on marylebone road

used for functions and events?

so whats new...MSN?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Hey hun......had a read through.....uve done amazing :thumb:
> 
> We launched Ushers Fragrance 3 years ago in London, had a launch party for him, you know the church on marylebone road
> 
> ...


Lemme pop in there quick but please dont call me "hun" or else they think.. u know how touchy ukm members are


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sh1t got hanged up on something this afternoon and ended up no training when that is the only day I can think am gonna be able to train before next week if lucky. Grr.. Money first, fitness 2nd is my new motto so bum it!!! Got myself some military gear for work and next will get those:



*Yukon NV Goggles 1x24 Headmount Night Vision*

Perfect for the job!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Sh1t got hanged up on something this afternoon and ended up no training when that is the only day I can think am gonna be able to train before next week if lucky. Grr.. Money first, fitness 2nd is my new motto so bum it!!! Got myself some military gear for work and next will get those:
> 
> View attachment 85943
> 
> ...


Do you use them at the doors mate?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Do you use them at the doors mate?


Nah. I am night shift and patrolling around to secure outter perimeter so using these over a torch woud be ideal to intercept organised gangs using back up.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry guys but really been all work again and just got back this morning from night shift ah yes! Oh well well.. Decided to have my last 2 meals in form of protein shake since I cant be eating on the job. Need to focus back on my fitness.. Still on PCT at the moment.

*MT2*

Skin is dark and shiny so lushhhhhhhhh

Doing 1.5ml every week on Wednesday and followed by 10mins sunbed within 45mins time of jabbing.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

wow

wow

wow

Got back in the gym today after 6 long days off due to long shifts. Hit chest on flat bench and flies. Traps on Olympic barbell.. Feels sooooo good even tho I'll be working troughout the night catching the bad guys on a buggy lol.. Talking about being paid while having fun!

:laugh:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*June 22nd *

U mad brah ?!!..

Am back in gym stronger and harder than ever before. Work took over a bit but I managed meals when on shifts.

Birthday soon.. I need v a c a t i o n s away from here like a w a y

Will post again soon when super gains!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

It kind of sounds like you are having a delusional psychosis type episode. Maybe less gear and more sleep.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

MrM said:


> It kind of sounds like you are having a delusional psychosis type episode. Maybe less gear and more sleep.


No gearing and sleep yes been so so

Actually need to make a thread in the roids section.


----------



## Kane2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I finish my Var course on tuesday original plan was 6 weeks at 50mg but on the fifth week decided to go 75mgs for the last two weeks so ended up doing 7 weeks lol. I was going to start my Nolva on tuesday but was just wondering a few things.

My body is defo harder and ive put on about 4lbs of muscle which im more than pleased with, i didnt want to balloon up and i didnt, also no side effects at all which is amazing.

How are you feeling on the nolva is the strength lose ridiculously noticable or not? I go away in 3 weeks for ten days so my nolva at 20mgs is going to take me right up to the holiday, my original plan was 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks but im considering only taking for 3 weeks as the dosage of var wasent that high, do you think that would be sufficient?

My main concern is that by the time my holiday comes around im going to back to how i was pre var which makes it all a waste of time really, realistically how much of your gains have you kept since coming off, and for anybody else who has experience with var how long did you keep your gains for?

Sorry to rabbit on in your progress thread i wasent sure whether to make a new thread or not lol, only reason i posted in here was simply because i have been following the journal since week one and you are a couple of weeks infront of me with a pretty similar cycle! Nice one.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kane2 said:


> I finish my Var course on tuesday original plan was 6 weeks at 50mg but on the fifth week decided to go 75mgs for the last two weeks so ended up doing 7 weeks lol. I was going to start my Nolva on tuesday but was just wondering a few things.
> 
> My body is defo harder and ive put on about 4lbs of muscle which im more than pleased with, i didnt want to balloon up and i didnt, also no side effects at all which is amazing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like u got it all rounded up mate, nice one! Nova should def be started on last day of cycling. Loss of strenght I thought yes as I might have mentionned it somewhere but oddly today I loaded 5Kgs more on back pull down bringing me to 85Kgs on first 5 reps and then down to 80Kgs for the reminding 5 reps (also fair to mention am following 10, 8, 6 and 4 reps starting today wherever I was going up to 12 reps and 10, 8, 6 with Var) so now working the mass and the strenght in the end.

re: PCT, I wouldnt worry about stopping at 3 weeks but if u've got some left why not going for 4 weeks ? Wont cost u a thing to carry on an extra week and can only be postive toward the gains u made.

I've heard u retain gains for up to 3/4 perhaps 5 months even and I can assure u that if u are constant and keep on training then u will keep all the benefits.

Overall yes Var is worth doing to my opinion as long as it's not seen as just a "2 months gaining for showing up", efforts must be carried out months and months after to keep body in proper shape.


----------



## Kane2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah mate sound advice. The onyl reason i was going to cut it short at 3 weeks was because i was going to be on holiday still taking it. Training and diet will be on point as ever, and the journal was a great way to keep mtyself in check with the var with alot of useful posts from yourself aswell as other members.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Okies guys well since I had been away from the gym in the past week and week before and ate junk when coming back home in the early morning so it's been a bit of a step back. Ever since mid week been back on track and today was:

abds 300 all angles and an hour speed walking @ 15% inclined w.o holding and straight up @ 5.5 speed = burnt over 900 calories.

Diet is real tight now @ around 240grs of proteins a day and keeping sugars at a minimum as always.

Am feeling real "thick" talking about mass, been hammering back yesterday and feeling thicker than leaner which is not a bad feeling at all. Will hammer chest and traps on Monday but before that, tomorrow is cardio again and same for an hour or 45mins.

Testing how better I do with 10, 8, 6 and 4 reps at the moment. Certainly will work the mass a lot more and trigger more muscle tissues, let's see how body is sculpting. New kind of training for me..


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Am totally behind with this, need to cover yesterday explosive workout and today "odd things happening" and routine - just dont feel like it just now.. perhaps later but I reckon I'll crush in bed early.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you alive Gymgym?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Are you alive Gymgym?


Am here mate. Just finished posting a lengthy post in the Jodie's thread. Gonna write about yesterday and today's routine.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*Monday June 25th*

*Chest*, jumped on the Chest Upright Press and started @ 90Kgs! Never challenged myself that high before (maximum would be 85Kgs). Pressed for 10 reps, 8, 6, 4 without loss of form. Happy!

Followed by *Chest flies machine* @ 90Kgs as well wow wow wow ... no words there either. Max before had been 75Kgs @ 12 reps. That's an extra 15Kgs with a 10 reps start!! Chest was exploding at the end of set lolol

To finish with traps @ 110Kgs (using Olympic barbell), again there an increase of 10Kgs.

This had to be one of my finest training session in months and 4 weeks after finishing Var cycle


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why is Gymgym banned this was one of the most viewed journals on UK-Muscle????


----------

